# Hamas announces a ceasefire!



## Roudy

Due to extenuating circumstances:


----------



## toastman




----------



## Nutz

that was funny.  Regretfully,  have to recnsider y support for Israel.  They have turned into a country of hate.  They won't allow black Jews to seek safety in their land and they are abusing the Ethiopian Jews. 

After an attempted genocide because of hate...Jews have the audacity to be racists themselves.  We will see how they handle this wave of hate, but I am thinking of supporting the Germans so the Jews can be re-educated.


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> that was funny.  Regretfully,  have to recnsider y support for Israel.  They have turned into a country of hate.  They won't allow black Jews to seek safety in their land and they are abusing the Ethiopian Jews.
> 
> After an attempted genocide because of hate...Jews have the audacity to be racists themselves.  We will see how they handle this wave of hate, but I am thinking of supporting the Germans so the Jews can be re-educated.



Sudanese that are being deported to Rwandan are not jews, just refugees that entered illegally.
As for the Ethiopian jews, that is a small group that don't understand or see them as foreigners.  It is not the behavior of most jews.  Sad, and it will be dealt with.
Don't confuse the two.  Ethiopians were brought to Israel.  Sudanese came through egypt illegally.
Ethiopians are often considered not jewish enough because in their isolation they developed or distorted much in the faith.  Some orthodox want them to go through a ritual 'baptism' of sort to purify them.  They want them to give up some their cultural rituals and become more 'mainstream' jews.  They are jews but they are very different in so many ways.  It is something both sides of the issue have to learn to deal with and accept.  Most Israelis have some problems with the ultra-orthodox groups for various reasons.  All nations have to go through these type of things to some extent.


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was funny.  Regretfully,  have to recnsider y support for Israel.  They have turned into a country of hate.  They won't allow black Jews to seek safety in their land and they are abusing the Ethiopian Jews.
> 
> After an attempted genocide because of hate...Jews have the audacity to be racists themselves.  We will see how they handle this wave of hate, but I am thinking of supporting the Germans so the Jews can be re-educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudanese that are being deported to Rwandan are not jews, just refugees that entered illegally.
> As for the Ethiopian jews, that is a small group that don't understand or see them as foreigners.  It is not the behavior of most jews.  Sad, and it will be dealt with.
> Don't confuse the two.  Ethiopians were brought to Israel.  Sudanese came through egypt illegally.
> Ethiopians are often considered not jewish enough because in their isolation they developed or distorted much in the faith.  Some orthodox want them to go through a ritual 'baptism' of sort to purify them.  They want them to give up some their cultural rituals and become more 'mainstream' jews.  They are jews but they are very different in so many ways.  It is something both sides of the issue have to learn to deal with and accept.  Most Israelis have some problems with the ultra-orthodox groups for various reasons.  All nations have to go through these type of things to some extent.
Click to expand...

Oh...that makes it better...they aren't "Jewish" enough.  Seems to me the hidden answer is that they are not 'white' enough.  

And of course...it is only a very small minority of Jew racists...such a small minority that the whole nation was turned upside down.

I am leaning more towards giving up on the Jews.  Racists who experienced the harshest racism of all.  Jews want to hate on people of a darker hue...they are proving they need to learn a lesson again.


----------



## aris2chat

Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.


No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.  

It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.


----------



## HenryBHough

How in hell did they get 'hold of Obama's selfie?


----------



## MJB12741

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was funny.  Regretfully,  have to recnsider y support for Israel.  They have turned into a country of hate.  They won't allow black Jews to seek safety in their land and they are abusing the Ethiopian Jews.
> 
> After an attempted genocide because of hate...Jews have the audacity to be racists themselves.  We will see how they handle this wave of hate, but I am thinking of supporting the Germans so the Jews can be re-educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudanese that are being deported to Rwandan are not jews, just refugees that entered illegally.
> As for the Ethiopian jews, that is a small group that don't understand or see them as foreigners.  It is not the behavior of most jews.  Sad, and it will be dealt with.
> Don't confuse the two.  Ethiopians were brought to Israel.  Sudanese came through egypt illegally.
> Ethiopians are often considered not jewish enough because in their isolation they developed or distorted much in the faith.  Some orthodox want them to go through a ritual 'baptism' of sort to purify them.  They want them to give up some their cultural rituals and become more 'mainstream' jews.  They are jews but they are very different in so many ways.  It is something both sides of the issue have to learn to deal with and accept.  Most Israelis have some problems with the ultra-orthodox groups for various reasons.  All nations have to go through these type of things to some extent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...that makes it better...they aren't "Jewish" enough.  Seems to me the hidden answer is that they are not 'white' enough.
> 
> And of course...it is only a very small minority of Jew racists...such a small minority that the whole nation was turned upside down.
> 
> I am leaning more towards giving up on the Jews.  Racists who experienced the harshest racism of all.  Jews want to hate on people of a darker hue...they are proving they need to learn a lesson again.
Click to expand...


You really are NUTZ.  For your education, no religious or ethnic group supported & fought harder for Black civil rights than the Jews.


----------



## Nutz

MJB12741 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was funny.  Regretfully,  have to recnsider y support for Israel.  They have turned into a country of hate.  They won't allow black Jews to seek safety in their land and they are abusing the Ethiopian Jews.
> 
> After an attempted genocide because of hate...Jews have the audacity to be racists themselves.  We will see how they handle this wave of hate, but I am thinking of supporting the Germans so the Jews can be re-educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudanese that are being deported to Rwandan are not jews, just refugees that entered illegally.
> As for the Ethiopian jews, that is a small group that don't understand or see them as foreigners.  It is not the behavior of most jews.  Sad, and it will be dealt with.
> Don't confuse the two.  Ethiopians were brought to Israel.  Sudanese came through egypt illegally.
> Ethiopians are often considered not jewish enough because in their isolation they developed or distorted much in the faith.  Some orthodox want them to go through a ritual 'baptism' of sort to purify them.  They want them to give up some their cultural rituals and become more 'mainstream' jews.  They are jews but they are very different in so many ways.  It is something both sides of the issue have to learn to deal with and accept.  Most Israelis have some problems with the ultra-orthodox groups for various reasons.  All nations have to go through these type of things to some extent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...that makes it better...they aren't "Jewish" enough.  Seems to me the hidden answer is that they are not 'white' enough.
> 
> And of course...it is only a very small minority of Jew racists...such a small minority that the whole nation was turned upside down.
> 
> I am leaning more towards giving up on the Jews.  Racists who experienced the harshest racism of all.  Jews want to hate on people of a darker hue...they are proving they need to learn a lesson again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are NUTZ.  For your education, no religious or ethnic group supported & fought harder for Black civil rights than the Jews.
Click to expand...

And now they beat up black ethiopians.  A black Jew that is an IDF soldier.  Who the fuck beats a soldier who risks his life for your nation. 

Yep, the Jews are showing their true colors.  They refuse to accept black Jewish refugees and the ones that are there - they beat and discriminate against. 

Jewish hypocrites didn't learn their lesson.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was funny.  Regretfully,  have to recnsider y support for Israel.  They have turned into a country of hate.  They won't allow black Jews to seek safety in their land and they are abusing the Ethiopian Jews.
> 
> After an attempted genocide because of hate...Jews have the audacity to be racists themselves.  We will see how they handle this wave of hate, but I am thinking of supporting the Germans so the Jews can be re-educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudanese that are being deported to Rwandan are not jews, just refugees that entered illegally.
> As for the Ethiopian jews, that is a small group that don't understand or see them as foreigners.  It is not the behavior of most jews.  Sad, and it will be dealt with.
> Don't confuse the two.  Ethiopians were brought to Israel.  Sudanese came through egypt illegally.
> Ethiopians are often considered not jewish enough because in their isolation they developed or distorted much in the faith.  Some orthodox want them to go through a ritual 'baptism' of sort to purify them.  They want them to give up some their cultural rituals and become more 'mainstream' jews.  They are jews but they are very different in so many ways.  It is something both sides of the issue have to learn to deal with and accept.  Most Israelis have some problems with the ultra-orthodox groups for various reasons.  All nations have to go through these type of things to some extent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...that makes it better...they aren't "Jewish" enough.  Seems to me the hidden answer is that they are not 'white' enough.
> 
> And of course...it is only a very small minority of Jew racists...such a small minority that the whole nation was turned upside down.
> 
> I am leaning more towards giving up on the Jews.  Racists who experienced the harshest racism of all.  Jews want to hate on people of a darker hue...they are proving they need to learn a lesson again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are NUTZ.  For your education, no religious or ethnic group supported & fought harder for Black civil rights than the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now they beat up black ethiopians.  A black Jew that is an IDF soldier.  Who the fuck beats a soldier who risks his life for your nation.
> 
> Yep, the Jews are showing their true colors.  They refuse to accept black Jewish refugees and the ones that are there - they beat and discriminate against.
> 
> Jewish hypocrites didn't learn their lesson.
Click to expand...


Divert alert!  Is this the topic of the thread? No it isn't.


----------



## Nutz

The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.


That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
Click to expand...

Sure it was...it was a racist Jew joke.


----------



## Roudy

Three wasn't a charm either. 

At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
Click to expand...


Isn't it amazing that Jew hatred and psychosis go hand in hand ?


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.


Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing that Jew hatred and psychosis go hand in hand ?
Click to expand...

  Another jew....the Jews are the only ones hating...anything black as cops beat up Ethiopian IDF soldiers for being black.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing that Jew hatred and psychosis go hand in hand ?
Click to expand...

Yup.

It's always those that exhibit obvious signs of mental instability.  They need to do a study on this.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
Click to expand...


Gee, now he brings up gas chambers and the holocaust. How original. 

It still isn't the topic. Are you romantically associated with the girl in the pic maybe?


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, now he brings up gas chambers and the holocaust. How original.
> 
> It still isn't the topic. Are you romantically associated with the girl in the pic maybe?
Click to expand...

How many blacks have Jews killed today?


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, now he brings up gas chambers and the holocaust. How original.
> 
> It still isn't the topic. Are you romantically associated with the girl in the pic maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many blacks have Jews killed today?
Click to expand...


Not the topic, psycho.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, now he brings up gas chambers and the holocaust. How original.
> 
> It still isn't the topic. Are you romantically associated with the girl in the pic maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many blacks have Jews killed today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the topic, psycho.
Click to expand...

12?


----------



## Roudy

Your girlfriend says hi.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Your girlfriend says hi.


She gives good head and can cook like Betty Crocker.  I am satisfied.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
Click to expand...

Yo
You make comments like this, but call others hateful and hypocrites.

Don't you have anything better to do than troll.


----------



## teddyearp

Nutz, you are so full of shit. You take one incident of two police beating a black man in Israel and call the whole of the country racist.  But I suppose you think every American is racist because of the Ferguson, MO incident as well, don't you?

Why don't you quit believing all the bullshit hate sites you are swallowing and go see for yourself, jerk.  I say that because I just got back and saw plenty of happy Black people working, shopping, recreating and just living their lives right along side the white people.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo
> You make comments like this, but call others hateful and hypocrites.
> er dealing
> Don't you have anything better to do than troll.
Click to expand...

The Jews are the ones with the hate problem  You would have thought they would have learned a lesson after the Germans educated them...nay not so...the Jewry are attacking blacks just because of their sdkin color.l


----------



## Nutz

teddyearp said:


> Nutz, you are so full of shit. You take one incident of two police beating a black man in Israel and call the whole of the country racist.  But I suppose you think every American is racist because of the Ferguson, MO incident as well, don't you?
> 
> Why don't you quit believing all the bullshit hate sites you are swallowing and go see for yourself, jerk.  I say that because I just got back and saw plenty of happy Black people working, shopping, recreating and just living their lives right along side the white people.


You should educate yourself.  Racist Jews beating black Ethiopians is only the tip of the iceberg.  They are refusing black Jewish refugees...they would rather see these black Jews get killed by killer muslims.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo
> You make comments like this, but call others hateful and hypocrites.
> er dealing
> Don't you have anything better to do than troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews are the ones with the hate problem  You would have thought they would have learned a lesson after the Germans educated them...nay not so...the Jewry are attacking blacks just because of their sdkin color.l
Click to expand...

Some Israelis are racist. Does that mean ALL Jews are racist? No, 're just an uneducated bigot who spends his time trolling message forums.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo
> You make comments like this, but call others hateful and hypocrites.
> er dealing
> Don't you have anything better to do than troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews are the ones with the hate problem  You would have thought they would have learned a lesson after the Germans educated them...nay not so...the Jewry are attacking blacks just because of their sdkin color.l
Click to expand...

Their colour has nothing to do with it you moron. Israel is a tiny country and cannot just accept all the waves of people that come to their border.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo
> You make comments like this, but call others hateful and hypocrites.
> er dealing
> Don't you have anything better to do than troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews are the ones with the hate problem  You would have thought they would have learned a lesson after the Germans educated them...nay not so...the Jewry are attacking blacks just because of their sdkin color.l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their colour has nothing to do with it you moron. Israel is a tiny country and cannot just accept all the waves of people that come to their border.
Click to expand...

IT IS ISRAEL.  IT IS PROMISED LAND FROM GOD FOR *ALL* Jews...not just the white ones.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo
> You make comments like this, but call others hateful and hypocrites.
> er dealing
> Don't you have anything better to do than troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews are the ones with the hate problem  You would have thought they would have learned a lesson after the Germans educated them...nay not so...the Jewry are attacking blacks just because of their sdkin color.l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their colour has nothing to do with it you moron. Israel is a tiny country and cannot just accept all the waves of people that come to their border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT IS ISRAEL.  IT IS PROMISED LAND FROM GOD FOR *ALL* Jews...not just the white ones.
Click to expand...

There are many Black Israeli citizens. Get you racist head out your ass


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo
> You make comments like this, but call others hateful and hypocrites.
> er dealing
> Don't you have anything better to do than troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews are the ones with the hate problem  You would have thought they would have learned a lesson after the Germans educated them...nay not so...the Jewry are attacking blacks just because of their sdkin color.l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their colour has nothing to do with it you moron. Israel is a tiny country and cannot just accept all the waves of people that come to their border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT IS ISRAEL.  IT IS PROMISED LAND FROM GOD FOR *ALL* Jews...not just the white ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many Black Israeli citizens. Get you racist head out your ass
Click to expand...

Yeah...and they get beaten by racist Jew cops.


----------



## teddyearp

Hey dipshit, please tell me where Israel has their 'Statue of Liberty" with a plaque like ours does.  And mainly tell me how Jewish those Sudanese are and your source to back that up.


----------



## Nutz

teddyearp said:


> Hey dipshit, please tell me where Israel has their 'Statue of Liberty" with a plaque like ours does.  And mainly tell me how Jewish those Sudanese are and where it says they are.


It is called the Torah.  It says that srael is promised land...for ALL Jews...not just white racist Jews. ...Dipshit.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo
> You make comments like this, but call others hateful and hypocrites.
> er dealing
> Don't you have anything better to do than troll.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews are the ones with the hate problem  You would have thought they would have learned a lesson after the Germans educated them...nay not so...the Jewry are attacking blacks just because of their sdkin color.l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their colour has nothing to do with it you moron. Israel is a tiny country and cannot just accept all the waves of people that come to their border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT IS ISRAEL.  IT IS PROMISED LAND FROM GOD FOR *ALL* Jews...not just the white ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many Black Israeli citizens. Get you racist head out your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...and they get beaten by racist Jew cops.
Click to expand...

How many times has that happened?


----------



## Nutz

Oh yeah,...and you racist Jews..you should look up the Law of Return,


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews are the ones with the hate problem  You would have thought they would have learned a lesson after the Germans educated them...nay not so...the Jewry are attacking blacks just because of their sdkin color.l
> 
> 
> 
> Their colour has nothing to do with it you moron. Israel is a tiny country and cannot just accept all the waves of people that come to their border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT IS ISRAEL.  IT IS PROMISED LAND FROM GOD FOR *ALL* Jews...not just the white ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many Black Israeli citizens. Get you racist head out your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...and they get beaten by racist Jew cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has that happened?
Click to expand...

Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their colour has nothing to do with it you moron. Israel is a tiny country and cannot just accept all the waves of people that come to their border.
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS ISRAEL.  IT IS PROMISED LAND FROM GOD FOR *ALL* Jews...not just the white ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many Black Israeli citizens. Get you racist head out your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...and they get beaten by racist Jew cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
Click to expand...

Well then post links from the other alleged attacks.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Oh yeah,...and you racist Jews..you should look up the Law of Return,



You call Jews hateful, and then say the ovens are opening up for them. You're a dumb hypocrite.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS ISRAEL.  IT IS PROMISED LAND FROM GOD FOR *ALL* Jews...not just the white ones.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Black Israeli citizens. Get you racist head out your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...and they get beaten by racist Jew cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then post links from the other alleged attacks.
Click to expand...

If you actually care...you would do the research yourself...or just watch a newscast that talks about how the Jews treat black in Israel.  

I would provide a link, but I have dealt with many a racist on USMB.  They always dismiss the link, call it a lie, ignore it or run away...so I encourage you, that if you are not a Jew hate monger....to look up the info yourself and educate yourself.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah,...and you racist Jews..you should look up the Law of Return,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call Jews hateful, and then say the ovens are opening up for them. You're a dumb hypocrite.
Click to expand...

If that is what it takes to re-educate these assholes and if that is what is needed to get these racists assholes to follow God's word as opposed to hate.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Black Israeli citizens. Get you racist head out your ass
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and they get beaten by racist Jew cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then post links from the other alleged attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you actually care...you would do the research yourself...or just watch a newscast that talks about how the Jews treat black in Israel.
> 
> I would provide a link, but I have dealt with many a racist on USMB.  They always dismiss the link, call it a lie, ignore it or run away...so I encourage you, that if you are not a Jew hate monger....to look up the info yourself and educate yourself.
Click to expand...


You made the claim, not me.

But it's looking like you took one incident and turned it into "Black Israelis get beaten by racist Jew cops" .


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah,...and you racist Jews..you should look up the Law of Return,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call Jews hateful, and then say the ovens are opening up for them. You're a dumb hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is what it takes to re-educate these assholes and if that is what is needed to get these racists assholes to follow God's word as opposed to hate.
Click to expand...


What's worse, being a racist ass hole or throwing people into an oven ?


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah,...and you racist Jews..you should look up the Law of Return,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call Jews hateful, and then say the ovens are opening up for them. You're a dumb hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is what it takes to re-educate these assholes and if that is what is needed to get these racists assholes to follow God's word as opposed to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's worse, being a racist ass hole or throwing people into an oven ?
Click to expand...

Depends...are we throwing racist Jews into the oven for perverting the word of God in the name of hate?


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and they get beaten by racist Jew cops.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has that happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then post links from the other alleged attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you actually care...you would do the research yourself...or just watch a newscast that talks about how the Jews treat black in Israel.
> 
> I would provide a link, but I have dealt with many a racist on USMB.  They always dismiss the link, call it a lie, ignore it or run away...so I encourage you, that if you are not a Jew hate monger....to look up the info yourself and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim, not me.
> 
> But it's looking like you took one incident and turned it into "Black Israelis get beaten by racist Jew cops" .
Click to expand...

Sorry, Ismael...I am well informed.  I know the truth and have independently verified racism against blacks n Israel.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah,...and you racist Jews..you should look up the Law of Return,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call Jews hateful, and then say the ovens are opening up for them. You're a dumb hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is what it takes to re-educate these assholes and if that is what is needed to get these racists assholes to follow God's word as opposed to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's worse, being a racist ass hole or throwing people into an oven ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends...are we throwing racist Jews into the oven for perverting the word of God in the name of hate?
Click to expand...


What does God say about murder??


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah,...and you racist Jews..you should look up the Law of Return,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call Jews hateful, and then say the ovens are opening up for them. You're a dumb hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is what it takes to re-educate these assholes and if that is what is needed to get these racists assholes to follow God's word as opposed to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's worse, being a racist ass hole or throwing people into an oven ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends...are we throwing racist Jews into the oven for perverting the word of God in the name of hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does God say about murder??
Click to expand...

Have you ever read the OT?


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has that happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then post links from the other alleged attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you actually care...you would do the research yourself...or just watch a newscast that talks about how the Jews treat black in Israel.
> 
> I would provide a link, but I have dealt with many a racist on USMB.  They always dismiss the link, call it a lie, ignore it or run away...so I encourage you, that if you are not a Jew hate monger....to look up the info yourself and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim, not me.
> 
> But it's looking like you took one incident and turned it into "Black Israelis get beaten by racist Jew cops" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Ismael...I am well informed.  I know the truth and have independently verified racism against blacks n Israel.
Click to expand...


I never said there weren't racist incidents in Israel. I was talking about your claim that on several occasions , Blacks have been beaten by police.

There are many racist incidents in the U.S as well, so should I call Christians a racist people ?


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then post links from the other alleged attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you actually care...you would do the research yourself...or just watch a newscast that talks about how the Jews treat black in Israel.
> 
> I would provide a link, but I have dealt with many a racist on USMB.  They always dismiss the link, call it a lie, ignore it or run away...so I encourage you, that if you are not a Jew hate monger....to look up the info yourself and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim, not me.
> 
> But it's looking like you took one incident and turned it into "Black Israelis get beaten by racist Jew cops" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Ismael...I am well informed.  I know the truth and have independently verified racism against blacks n Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there weren't racist incidents in Israel. I was talking about your claim that on several occasions , Blacks have been beaten by police.
> 
> There are many racist incidents in the U.S as well, so should I call Christians a racist people ?
Click to expand...

Again, you should educate yourself.  As for the US...Jews are spreadng their hate hear too...just read a Jroc or Ghook thread.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then post links from the other alleged attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually care...you would do the research yourself...or just watch a newscast that talks about how the Jews treat black in Israel.
> 
> I would provide a link, but I have dealt with many a racist on USMB.  They always dismiss the link, call it a lie, ignore it or run away...so I encourage you, that if you are not a Jew hate monger....to look up the info yourself and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim, not me.
> 
> But it's looking like you took one incident and turned it into "Black Israelis get beaten by racist Jew cops" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Ismael...I am well informed.  I know the truth and have independently verified racism against blacks n Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there weren't racist incidents in Israel. I was talking about your claim that on several occasions , Blacks have been beaten by police.
> 
> There are many racist incidents in the U.S as well, so should I call Christians a racist people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you should educate yourself.  As for the US...Jews are spreadng their hate hear too...just read a Jroc or Ghook thread.
Click to expand...


Do you know what bigotry is ? Because you are doing an excellent job portraying it.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then post links from the other alleged attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually care...you would do the research yourself...or just watch a newscast that talks about how the Jews treat black in Israel.
> 
> I would provide a link, but I have dealt with many a racist on USMB.  They always dismiss the link, call it a lie, ignore it or run away...so I encourage you, that if you are not a Jew hate monger....to look up the info yourself and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim, not me.
> 
> But it's looking like you took one incident and turned it into "Black Israelis get beaten by racist Jew cops" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Ismael...I am well informed.  I know the truth and have independently verified racism against blacks n Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there weren't racist incidents in Israel. I was talking about your claim that on several occasions , Blacks have been beaten by police.
> 
> There are many racist incidents in the U.S as well, so should I call Christians a racist people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you should educate yourself.  As for the US...Jews are spreadng their hate hear too...just read a Jroc or Ghook thread.
Click to expand...


Translation: I have no proof to back up my claim because I am a liar.

Why don't you read some of your posts in this thread to see what hate really is.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review  I think you might be one of the few ntelligent members on USMB.  You get it...why can't these other idiots get it?


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dipshit, please tell me where Israel has their 'Statue of Liberty" with a plaque like ours does.  And mainly tell me how Jewish those Sudanese are and where it says they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called the Torah.  It says that srael is promised land...for ALL Jews...not just white racist Jews. ...Dipshit.
Click to expand...


You are stuck on the idea of black and white.  It began not out of color but because police ruffed up a soldier they were trying to arrest.
The few other incidences that have been cited are of an ethiopian woman trying to board a bus and the drive made a comment about her not owning shoes and not letting her on the bus.
Neither should have been dealt with in those manners but they each had valid reasons for the action.
Yes, ethiopians tend to be below the average income but many also have a problem with hebrew.  Just because an ethiopian might try to buy a home, it does not mean their bid is accepted.  It does not automatically mean it is an issue of race.  Ethiopians don't hold to some of the laws of passover to remove all trace of leavening from the home and might prefer to hand wash and hang clothing outside instead of use a mechanical dryer.  Some neighborhoods feel it bring down property value and have ordinances against it.  There are a lot of little reason why some communities decide on these things but if you want to live there yo must sign contracts to that effect.  Some communities actually have to vote on who is allowed to join.
If you are familar with condos in large cities, you will realize they are much the same.

Color is your hang up, but for jews it can be quite different.  Orthodox can be quite closed community and not being the right jew trying to move in to their neighborhood can be problematic.  It is like not being from the right click not sitting at certain tables for lunch in school.  Yes they have to be more accepting but they are discerned for the purity of their faith.
They have that right within the law to some extent but often they take it too far.  Most people see it as wrong but they see it as protective of their faith.
There are neighborhoods in the US that restrict radio or the use of car on the sabbath.  Stores sell only kosher items because that is who they cater to.  When you pick a home you look for the right community that suits you not just the house or price.  Some areas have less planning for children, some have age restriction, some don't want outdoor holiday lights or decoration in the front yard, some don't permit owners to bring commercial vehicles to their driveway or car ports, some don't permit cars on the streets at night, some don't permit pets or have restrictions on the type of pet and behavior, some don't permit yard sales or street parties.
Not everything is about color.


----------



## Nutz

It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review  I think you might be one of the few ntelligent members on USMB.  You get it...why can't these other idiots get it?



They are stuck in their own made up stagnant minds that they can't identify reality if it smacked them in the ass.  Very few intelligent people on this board and you and me make up about 50% of them.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.



There has only been one incident of cops beating a Black soldier (his colour had nothing to do with it). Why do you keep making it seem like it's a regular occurrence ?


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review  I think you might be one of the few ntelligent members on USMB.  You get it...why can't these other idiots get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are stuck in their own made up stagnant minds that they can't identify reality if it smacked them in the ass.  Very few intelligent people on this board and you and me make up about 50% of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.



I don't know what was said but the police tried a few times to make the soldier move himself and his bike away from the empty lot.  He resisted and a fight resulted.  Even while trying to restrain him, the soldier resisted and kept struggling.
It does not appear the police want to beat him but just wanted him to move away from the spot he stopped at.   It was his refusal and struggle over moving the bike that cause the fight.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review  I think you might be one of the few ntelligent members on USMB.  You get it...why can't these other idiots get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are stuck in their own made up stagnant minds that they can't identify reality if it smacked them in the ass.  Very few intelligent people on this board and you and me make up about 50% of them.
Click to expand...


You just totally lost my respect dude.  This guy nutz is a worm.


----------



## Roudy

Fucking dumbass Nutz talking about racism in the humor forum. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review  I think you might be one of the few ntelligent members on USMB.  You get it...why can't these other idiots get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are stuck in their own made up stagnant minds that they can't identify reality if it smacked them in the ass.  Very few intelligent people on this board and you and me make up about 50% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just totally lost my respect dude.  This guy nutz is a worm.
Click to expand...

You must be a neo-Jew...spewing your hate like it is all the rave. 

Oh...and this wasn't in the humor forum to start out with, now was it.


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what was said but the police tried a few times to make the soldier move himself and his bike away from the empty lot.  He resisted and a fight resulted.  Even while trying to restrain him, the soldier resisted and kept struggling.
> It does not appear the police want to beat him but just wanted him to move away from the spot he stopped at.   It was his refusal and struggle over moving the bike that cause the fight.
Click to expand...

so now we go with the last ditch effort...justification as to why Israeli's are full of hate againt black Jews.   They aren't Jewish enough...they don't bend over when told to...they are too poor for shoes....  Jews are starting to sound like teapers.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what was said but the police tried a few times to make the soldier move himself and his bike away from the empty lot.  He resisted and a fight resulted.  Even while trying to restrain him, the soldier resisted and kept struggling.
> It does not appear the police want to beat him but just wanted him to move away from the spot he stopped at.   It was his refusal and struggle over moving the bike that cause the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so now we go with the last ditch effort...justification as to why Israeli's are full of hate againt black Jews.   They aren't Jewish enough...they don't bend over when told to...they are too poor for shoes....  Jews are starting to sound like teapers.
Click to expand...


Dumbass sick fuck still making his fake racism claims in the humor forum.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what was said but the police tried a few times to make the soldier move himself and his bike away from the empty lot.  He resisted and a fight resulted.  Even while trying to restrain him, the soldier resisted and kept struggling.
> It does not appear the police want to beat him but just wanted him to move away from the spot he stopped at.   It was his refusal and struggle over moving the bike that cause the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so now we go with the last ditch effort...justification as to why Israeli's are full of hate againt black Jews.   They aren't Jewish enough...they don't bend over when told to...they are too poor for shoes....  Jews are starting to sound like teapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass sick fuck still making his fake racism claims in the humor forum.
Click to expand...

False?   You must be a Jewteaper.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what was said but the police tried a few times to make the soldier move himself and his bike away from the empty lot.  He resisted and a fight resulted.  Even while trying to restrain him, the soldier resisted and kept struggling.
> It does not appear the police want to beat him but just wanted him to move away from the spot he stopped at.   It was his refusal and struggle over moving the bike that cause the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so now we go with the last ditch effort...justification as to why Israeli's are full of hate againt black Jews.   They aren't Jewish enough...they don't bend over when told to...they are too poor for shoes....  Jews are starting to sound like teapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass sick fuck still making his fake racism claims in the humor forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False?   You must be a Jewteaper.
Click to expand...


While some were accidentally dropped on their head as a child, you were clearly thrown at the wall.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review  I think you might be one of the few ntelligent members on USMB.  You get it...why can't these other idiots get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are stuck in their own made up stagnant minds that they can't identify reality if it smacked them in the ass.  Very few intelligent people on this board and you and me make up about 50% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just totally lost my respect dude.  This guy nutz is a worm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a neo-Jew...spewing your hate like it is all the rave.
> 
> Oh...and this wasn't in the humor forum to start out with, now was it.
Click to expand...


Again, you've been spewing non stop hatred of Jews in this thread alone, so who do you think you are calling someone else hateful?


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what was said but the police tried a few times to make the soldier move himself and his bike away from the empty lot.  He resisted and a fight resulted.  Even while trying to restrain him, the soldier resisted and kept struggling.
> It does not appear the police want to beat him but just wanted him to move away from the spot he stopped at.   It was his refusal and struggle over moving the bike that cause the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so now we go with the last ditch effort...justification as to why Israeli's are full of hate againt black Jews.   They aren't Jewish enough...they don't bend over when told to...they are too poor for shoes....  Jews are starting to sound like teapers.
Click to expand...


Ok so not only are you a dumb, hypocritical Jew hater, but you also have reading comprehension issues. What else am I going to find out about you in this thread?


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review  I think you might be one of the few ntelligent members on USMB.  You get it...why can't these other idiots get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are stuck in their own made up stagnant minds that they can't identify reality if it smacked them in the ass.  Very few intelligent people on this board and you and me make up about 50% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just totally lost my respect dude.  This guy nutz is a worm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a neo-Jew...spewing your hate like it is all the rave.
> 
> Oh...and this wasn't in the humor forum to start out with, now was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you've been spewing non stop hatred of Jews in this thread alone, so who do you think you are calling someone else hateful?
Click to expand...

I don't hate Jews...I am dissapointed with their hate and their perversion of God's word.  EVERY JEW...black or white is promised that land of milk and honey.  The white Jewry wants to take away God's promise from blacks.  I am sorry your hate doesn't let you see that basic tenant.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what was said but the police tried a few times to make the soldier move himself and his bike away from the empty lot.  He resisted and a fight resulted.  Even while trying to restrain him, the soldier resisted and kept struggling.
> It does not appear the police want to beat him but just wanted him to move away from the spot he stopped at.   It was his refusal and struggle over moving the bike that cause the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so now we go with the last ditch effort...justification as to why Israeli's are full of hate againt black Jews.   They aren't Jewish enough...they don't bend over when told to...they are too poor for shoes....  Jews are starting to sound like teapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass sick fuck still making his fake racism claims in the humor forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False?   You must be a Jewteaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While some were accidentally dropped on their head as a child, you were clearly thrown at the wall.
Click to expand...

That one was fucking hilarious!  Good job Jewcabra.


----------



## Darkwind

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
Click to expand...

Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about color...Jews don't beat up poor white Jews...do they.  Do racist Israeli cops beat up white IDF soldiers?  Jews are making the same mistakes...God is going to punish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what was said but the police tried a few times to make the soldier move himself and his bike away from the empty lot.  He resisted and a fight resulted.  Even while trying to restrain him, the soldier resisted and kept struggling.
> It does not appear the police want to beat him but just wanted him to move away from the spot he stopped at.   It was his refusal and struggle over moving the bike that cause the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so now we go with the last ditch effort...justification as to why Israeli's are full of hate againt black Jews.   They aren't Jewish enough...they don't bend over when told to...they are too poor for shoes....  Jews are starting to sound like teapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok so not only are you a dumb, hypocritical Jew hater, but you also have reading comprehension issues. What else am I going to find out about you in this thread?
Click to expand...

I don't know...what other truths about Jews, teapers and God's word would you like me to share?


----------



## Nutz

Darkwind said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.
Click to expand...

I am a bigot...not a racist...get your terminology right....little lady!


----------



## Darkwind

Nutz said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a bigot...not a racist...get your terminology right....little lady!
Click to expand...

actually, you're both.  have a nice night.


----------



## Nutz

Darkwind said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a bigot...not a racist...get your terminology right....little lady!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, you're both.  have a nice night.
Click to expand...

If that makes you feel better about being a teaper racist...so be it.


----------



## aris2chat

High-ranking Ethiopian police officer defends cops - Israel News - Jerusalem Post


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review  I think you might be one of the few ntelligent members on USMB.  You get it...why can't these other idiots get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are stuck in their own made up stagnant minds that they can't identify reality if it smacked them in the ass.  Very few intelligent people on this board and you and me make up about 50% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just totally lost my respect dude.  This guy nutz is a worm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a neo-Jew...spewing your hate like it is all the rave.
> 
> Oh...and this wasn't in the humor forum to start out with, now was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you've been spewing non stop hatred of Jews in this thread alone, so who do you think you are calling someone else hateful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Jews...I am dissapointed with their hate and their perversion of God's word.  EVERY JEW...black or white is promised that land of milk and honey.  The white Jewry wants to take away God's promise from blacks.  I am sorry your hate doesn't let you see that basic tenant.
Click to expand...

You don't hate Jews, yet you suggested throwing them in the oven and called the Holocaust a lesson for the Jews.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are stuck in their own made up stagnant minds that they can't identify reality if it smacked them in the ass.  Very few intelligent people on this board and you and me make up about 50% of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just totally lost my respect dude.  This guy nutz is a worm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a neo-Jew...spewing your hate like it is all the rave.
> 
> Oh...and this wasn't in the humor forum to start out with, now was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you've been spewing non stop hatred of Jews in this thread alone, so who do you think you are calling someone else hateful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Jews...I am dissapointed with their hate and their perversion of God's word.  EVERY JEW...black or white is promised that land of milk and honey.  The white Jewry wants to take away God's promise from blacks.  I am sorry your hate doesn't let you see that basic tenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't hate Jews, yet you suggested throwing them in the oven and called the Holocaust a lesson for the Jews.
Click to expand...

I suggested tey need to be re-educated.  The idea of racist Jewa ia unsettling.  All of the black Americans that fought and worked to secure their freedom...and now they show their appreciation by denyng black Jews entry into their rghtful land and they show their love by attacking and brutally beating Black Jews who serve to defend their nation. 

Yes, they need to be re-educated.  They need to appreciate the effects of hate and racism.  Hopefully it won't take the Germans making lampshades out of their skin...but f that s what it takes...so be it.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just totally lost my respect dude.  This guy nutz is a worm.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a neo-Jew...spewing your hate like it is all the rave.
> 
> Oh...and this wasn't in the humor forum to start out with, now was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you've been spewing non stop hatred of Jews in this thread alone, so who do you think you are calling someone else hateful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Jews...I am dissapointed with their hate and their perversion of God's word.  EVERY JEW...black or white is promised that land of milk and honey.  The white Jewry wants to take away God's promise from blacks.  I am sorry your hate doesn't let you see that basic tenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't hate Jews, yet you suggested throwing them in the oven and called the Holocaust a lesson for the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggested tey need to be re-educated.  The idea of racist Jewa ia unsettling.  All of the black Americans that fought and worked to secure their freedom...and now they show their appreciation by denyng black Jews entry into their rghtful land and they show their love by attacking and brutally beating Black Jews who serve to defend their nation.
> 
> Yes, they need to be re-educated.  They need to appreciate the effects of hate and racism.  Hopefully it won't take the Germans making lampshades out of their skin...but f that s what it takes...so be it.
Click to expand...


You're suggesting mass murder because some people are racist. Do you think that's normal ?


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a neo-Jew...spewing your hate like it is all the rave.
> 
> Oh...and this wasn't in the humor forum to start out with, now was it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you've been spewing non stop hatred of Jews in this thread alone, so who do you think you are calling someone else hateful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Jews...I am dissapointed with their hate and their perversion of God's word.  EVERY JEW...black or white is promised that land of milk and honey.  The white Jewry wants to take away God's promise from blacks.  I am sorry your hate doesn't let you see that basic tenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't hate Jews, yet you suggested throwing them in the oven and called the Holocaust a lesson for the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggested tey need to be re-educated.  The idea of racist Jewa ia unsettling.  All of the black Americans that fought and worked to secure their freedom...and now they show their appreciation by denyng black Jews entry into their rghtful land and they show their love by attacking and brutally beating Black Jews who serve to defend their nation.
> 
> Yes, they need to be re-educated.  They need to appreciate the effects of hate and racism.  Hopefully it won't take the Germans making lampshades out of their skin...but f that s what it takes...so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're suggesting mass murder because some people are racist. Do you think that's normal ?
Click to expand...

 am not suggesting mass murder.  I am suggesting re-education for the racist Jews in Israel.  They are a disgrace to the word of God.  They have been deceived by the enemy.  The first time they were deceived...they killed Jesus.  God knows what they will do today.


----------



## Judicial review

We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.  

So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.


----------



## Roudy

Darkwind said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.
Click to expand...


Nuts is a racist?!  Oh my gosh!  Who woulda thunk?  

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.


Well said.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuts is a racist?!  Oh my gosh!  Who woulda thunk?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...

Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three wasn't a charm either.
> 
> At least your screen name stands up to your comments. Nutz. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them.  Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo
> You make comments like this, but call others hateful and hypocrites.
> er dealing
> Don't you have anything better to do than troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews are the ones with the hate problem  You would have thought they would have learned a lesson after the Germans educated them...nay not so...the Jewry are attacking blacks just because of their sdkin color.l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their colour has nothing to do with it you moron. Israel is a tiny country and cannot just accept all the waves of people that come to their border.
Click to expand...


So you are saying that the Jewish state has a right to be racist due to it being a tiny country?  Dude, you just lost my support.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.



Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz  your comment about opening up the ovens for the Jews was out of line.  If people don't learn their lesson they will eventually. What goes around comes around.  I know you don't wish killing as a means to teach them a lesson they wont be around to learn.  That's no way to teach.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuts is a racist?!  Oh my gosh!  Who woulda thunk?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.
Click to expand...


Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Nutz  your comment about opening up the ovens for the Jews was out of line.  If people don't learn their lesson they will eventually. What goes around comes around.  I know you don't wish killing as a means to teach them a lesson they wont be around to learn.  That's no way to teach.


 never sad that...a racist teaper Jew is trying to create a false narrative because I exposed the truth about the Jewry.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Nutz  your comment about opening up the ovens for the Jews was out of line.  If people don't learn their lesson they will eventually. What goes around comes around.  I know you don't wish killing as a means to teach them a lesson they wont be around to learn.  That's no way to teach.



I don't understand why you're even associating yourself with this moron. You know what they say about sleeping with dogs?


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic of the thread is a lie.  Truth, is the Jew and their hate for black people.  May all the Jews burn in hell for being hypocrites when it comes to hate.  Why is it okay for a Jew to hate, but not Germans?  Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuts is a racist?!  Oh my gosh!  Who woulda thunk?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.
Click to expand...

then it wll be easy for a jew of your stature to pont out one.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
Click to expand...


No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the topic of this thread either. Perhaps if you took your meds and tried again in half an hour?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuts is a racist?!  Oh my gosh!  Who woulda thunk?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then it wll be easy for a jew of your stature to pont out one.
Click to expand...


It's so easy to make you donkeys look like fools:

*"Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them. Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson."*


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
Click to expand...

Wel, she didn't whip his feet...she cleaned his feet wth her har.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz  your comment about opening up the ovens for the Jews was out of line.  If people don't learn their lesson they will eventually. What goes around comes around.  I know you don't wish killing as a means to teach them a lesson they wont be around to learn.  That's no way to teach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you're even associating yourself with this moron. You know what they say about sleeping with dogs?
Click to expand...


Wake me up when I give a fuck what you think.  You either address my point or shut up.  Be an adult and choose.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it.  That is just nutz being the usual racist that he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts is a racist?!  Oh my gosh!  Who woulda thunk?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then it wll be easy for a jew of your stature to pont out one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so easy to make you donkeys look like fools:
> 
> *"Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them. Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson."*
Click to expand...

And?  There is nothing racist about that statement.  Quit crying wolf.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wel, she didn't whip his feet...she cleaned his feet wth her har.
Click to expand...


Litlle tipsy there...  Oops and yes she used perfume.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts is a racist?!  Oh my gosh!  Who woulda thunk?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then it wll be easy for a jew of your stature to pont out one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so easy to make you donkeys look like fools:
> 
> *"Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them. Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?  There is nothing racist about that statement.  Quit crying wolf.
Click to expand...


Who cares what it's called.  It shouldn't have been said.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz  your comment about opening up the ovens for the Jews was out of line.  If people don't learn their lesson they will eventually. What goes around comes around.  I know you don't wish killing as a means to teach them a lesson they wont be around to learn.  That's no way to teach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you're even associating yourself with this moron. You know what they say about sleeping with dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake me up when I give a fuck what you think.  You either address my point or shut up.  Be an adult and choose.
Click to expand...

That's my bro!  

this jew has no sense of humor, no logic and is full of hate. A day ago, I might of thought him to simply be an exception...but after learning what Jews do to blacks in Israel...he is the norm.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian. 

Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.



Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then it wll be easy for a jew of your stature to pont out one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so easy to make you donkeys look like fools:
> 
> *"Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them. Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?  There is nothing racist about that statement.  Quit crying wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what it's called.  It shouldn't have been said.
Click to expand...

Sure it should have been said.  The audacity of any Jew spewing hate...any Jew beatingb lacks because they are black s outrageous.  These Jews should be condeming the jhate in Israel...instead they justify and agree with it.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz  your comment about opening up the ovens for the Jews was out of line.  If people don't learn their lesson they will eventually. What goes around comes around.  I know you don't wish killing as a means to teach them a lesson they wont be around to learn.  That's no way to teach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you're even associating yourself with this moron. You know what they say about sleeping with dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake me up when I give a fuck what you think.  You either address my point or shut up.  Be an adult and choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's my bro!
> 
> this jew has no sense of humor, no logic and is full of hate. A day ago, I might of thought him to simply be an exception...but after learning what Jews do to blacks in Israel...he is the norm.
Click to expand...


Wake me up when I gave a fuck what you two actually think.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?
Click to expand...

He is more intelligent than you!


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
Click to expand...


Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
Click to expand...

  Whatever.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?
Click to expand...


To be honest the guy makes some pretty valid points and has some funny threads in the flame thread.  but after what I saw here I just lost all respect.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> then it wll be easy for a jew of your stature to pont out one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so easy to make you donkeys look like fools:
> 
> *"Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them. Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?  There is nothing racist about that statement.  Quit crying wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what it's called.  It shouldn't have been said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it should have been said.  The audacity of any Jew spewing hate...any Jew beatingb lacks because they are black s outrageous.  These Jews should be condeming the jhate in Israel...instead they justify and agree with it.
Click to expand...


Regardless they shouldn't be killed for it.  No body should be killed for being a racist or bigot.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz  your comment about opening up the ovens for the Jews was out of line.  If people don't learn their lesson they will eventually. What goes around comes around.  I know you don't wish killing as a means to teach them a lesson they wont be around to learn.  That's no way to teach.
> 
> 
> 
> never sad that...a racist teaper Jew is trying to create a false narrative because I exposed the truth about the Jewry.
Click to expand...


Wow, so you actually believe that you exposed something?? That's pretty pathetic. The only thing that was exposed was your hatred and bigotry.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest the guy makes some pretty valid points and has some funny threads in the flame thread.  but after what I saw here I just lost all respect.
Click to expand...


Well if that's the case, it's possible he has been brainwashed recently.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
Click to expand...


Christians believe this too. To believe in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  Jesus was a practicing Jewish rabbi who preached from the Old Testament.   According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest the guy makes some pretty valid points and has some funny threads in the flame thread.  but after what I saw here I just lost all respect.
Click to expand...


what is sad is a person like you that has been spewing misinformation has 25,000 post of bullshit.  That's not my tragedy that is a tragedy for this board USMB.  I'm way above you and you aren't even on my feet.  You dug your grave and I'm just filling it for you.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
Click to expand...


We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts is a racist?!  Oh my gosh!  Who woulda thunk?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then it wll be easy for a jew of your stature to pont out one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so easy to make you donkeys look like fools:
> 
> *"Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them. Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?  There is nothing racist about that statement.  Quit crying wolf.
Click to expand...


Only to a fucking moron. That statement is both racist and genocidal that would come from someone with mental issues.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then it wll be easy for a jew of your stature to pont out one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so easy to make you donkeys look like fools:
> 
> *"Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them. Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?  There is nothing racist about that statement.  Quit crying wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to a fucking moron. That statement is both racist and genocidal that would come from someone with mental issues.
Click to expand...


at this point you are all fucking wrong and I'm going to have a hay day with you all.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one example of any racism by Nutz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of your posts in this thread, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then it wll be easy for a jew of your stature to pont out one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so easy to make you donkeys look like fools:
> 
> *"Stay away from the gas chambers...I am encouraging the Germans to re-open them. Obviously you Jews haven't learned your lesson."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only to a fucking moron. That statement is both racist and genocidal that would come from someone with mental issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit crying wolf...nothing was racist about that statement. ...you racist Jews and your victimzation.   Beat up a black IDF soldier...no, no racism.  But you take statements out of context and believe it to be anti-semitism.  Sheesh....what a bunch of nigg3rs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
Click to expand...


Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.  
Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning u're chim.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
Click to expand...


So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ? 
BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest the guy makes some pretty valid points and has some funny threads in the flame thread.  but after what I saw here I just lost all respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is sad is a person like you that has been spewing misinformation has 25,000 post of bullshit.  That's not my tragedy that is a tragedy for this board USMB.  I'm way above you and you aren't even on my feet.  You dug your grave and I'm just filling it for you.
Click to expand...


How are you above me?  

You should have stayed in the flame zone, where you are the black belt of bullshit.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
Click to expand...

Jesus, himself, is the Son of God...who was murdered by the Jews and rose again as a savior to all humankind.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
Click to expand...


Jeusus FIRST was tried by the Jewish high priests who paid Judas coin to decive him so the romans could arrest him and bring Jesus to them to be judged.  After he was judged then the romans cruzified him on popular opinion.  
Btw.. don't even bother trolling me.  I'm way to good at this.  You're pathetic.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest the guy makes some pretty valid points and has some funny threads in the flame thread.  but after what I saw here I just lost all respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is sad is a person like you that has been spewing misinformation has 25,000 post of bullshit.  That's not my tragedy that is a tragedy for this board USMB.  I'm way above you and you aren't even on my feet.  You dug your grave and I'm just filling it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you above me?
> 
> You should have stayed in the flame zone, where you are the black belt of bullshit.
Click to expand...

,
People like him,. who claim they are more intelligent than you and above you, are more than likely less intelligent than you and below you. The guy is a complete loon.


----------



## Spare_change

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
Click to expand...

Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, himself, is the Son of God...who was murdered by the Jews and rose again as a savior to all humankind.
Click to expand...


He was crucified by Romans. Crucifixion was a Roman method of execution.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning u're chim.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ?
> BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.
Click to expand...


No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.


----------



## Nutz

Spare_change said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
Click to expand...

Where did I say it was a race.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest the guy makes some pretty valid points and has some funny threads in the flame thread.  but after what I saw here I just lost all respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is sad is a person like you that has been spewing misinformation has 25,000 post of bullshit.  That's not my tragedy that is a tragedy for this board USMB.  I'm way above you and you aren't even on my feet.  You dug your grave and I'm just filling it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you above me?
> 
> You should have stayed in the flame zone, where you are the black belt of bullshit.
Click to expand...


Trolling.  I'm way better than you.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeusus FIRST was tried by the Jewish high priests who paid Judas coin to decive him so the romans could arrest him and bring Jesus to them to be judged.  After he was judged then the romans cruzified him on popular opinion.
> Btw.. don't even bother trolling me.  I'm way to good at this.  You're pathetic.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that after reading your posts in this thread, most people would say you're pathetic....and they would be absolutely correct. You are a loon!


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
Click to expand...


You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning u're chim.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ?
> BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
Click to expand...


So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??

BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, himself, is the Son of God...who was murdered by the Jews and rose again as a savior to all humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was crucified by Romans. Crucifixion was a Roman method of execution.
Click to expand...

at the request of the Jews.  And the Jews had a chance to save Jesus...they chose to save a murderer instead.   Get your facts straight.  Jews killed Jesus and Jews want to kill blacks as demonstraited recently.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeusus FIRST was tried by the Jewish high priests who paid Judas coin to decive him so the romans could arrest him and bring Jesus to them to be judged.  After he was judged then the romans cruzified him on popular opinion.
> Btw.. don't even bother trolling me.  I'm way to good at this.  You're pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that after reading your posts in this thread, most people would say you're pathetic....and they would be absolutely correct. You are a loon!
Click to expand...


No substance or response to my post?  Shocking!  Lol..  You guys are so done.  You have nothing.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeusus FIRST was tried by the Jewish high priests who paid Judas coin to decive him so the romans could arrest him and bring Jesus to them to be judged.  After he was judged then the romans cruzified him on popular opinion.
> Btw.. don't even bother trolling me.  I'm way to good at this.  You're pathetic.
Click to expand...


So your saying that a bunch of Jews in cohoots with Judas managed to outsmart the Son of God?  Rrrriiiight.  Is that the big lesson you got from the New Testament?  Take two aspirins and call me in the morning.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning u're chim.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ?
> BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
Click to expand...


So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, himself, is the Son of God...who was murdered by the Jews and rose again as a savior to all humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was crucified by Romans. Crucifixion was a Roman method of execution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the request of the Jews.  And the Jews had a chance to save Jesus...they chose to save a murderer instead.   Get your facts straight.  Jews killed Jesus and Jews want to kill blacks as demonstraited recently.
Click to expand...


"Jews want to kill Blacks"

Because a Black man was arrested aggressively, you come to the conclusion that Jews want to kill Black people?

How many more times are you going to lie in this thread alone ?


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
Click to expand...

And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeusus FIRST was tried by the Jewish high priests who paid Judas coin to decive him so the romans could arrest him and bring Jesus to them to be judged.  After he was judged then the romans cruzified him on popular opinion.
> Btw.. don't even bother trolling me.  I'm way to good at this.  You're pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying that a bunch of Jews in cohoots with Judas managed to outsmart the Son of God?  Rrrriiiight.  Is that the big lesson you got from the New Testament?  Take two aspirins and call me in the morning.
Click to expand...


Now I got you.  You just exposed your trolling.  I'm done with this conversation.  It will stand on it's own merits and wow did I make you look retarded.  Bye bye.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, himself, is the Son of God...who was murdered by the Jews and rose again as a savior to all humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was crucified by Romans. Crucifixion was a Roman method of execution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the request of the Jews.  And the Jews had a chance to save Jesus...they chose to save a murderer instead.   Get your facts straight.  Jews killed Jesus and Jews want to kill blacks as demonstraited recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> Because a Black man was arrested aggressively, you come to the conclusion that Jews want to kill Black people?
> 
> How many more times are you going to lie in this thread alone ?
Click to expand...

yeah...aggressively arresting someone is equal to beating the shit out of them because they are black and not Jewsh enough for racist Jews.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning u're chim.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ?
> BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...
Click to expand...


I didn't say that . I thought you were the most intelligent poster on USMB, yet you have the reading comprehension of a 3rd grader. How did you come to the conclusion that I said Jews don't murder people ?? 

Now, how did you come to the conclusion that Jews murder people who don't share their beliefs??


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
Click to expand...


I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning u're chim.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ?
> BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??*
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that . I thought you were the most intelligent poster on USMB, yet you have the reading comprehension of a 3rd grader. How did you come to the conclusion that I said Jews don't murder people ??
> 
> Now, how did you come to the conclusion that Jews murder people who don't share their beliefs??
Click to expand...


You are saying it hasn't happen 1 time in thousands of years. Nice try.


----------



## Spare_change

Nutz said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
Click to expand...



LOL --- you don't even read your OWN posts???? 

Truth is - most people don't read them either.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, himself, is the Son of God...who was murdered by the Jews and rose again as a savior to all humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was crucified by Romans. Crucifixion was a Roman method of execution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the request of the Jews.  And the Jews had a chance to save Jesus...they chose to save a murderer instead.   Get your facts straight.  Jews killed Jesus and Jews want to kill blacks as demonstraited recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> Because a Black man was arrested aggressively, you come to the conclusion that Jews want to kill Black people?
> 
> How many more times are you going to lie in this thread alone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah...aggressively arresting someone is equal to beating the shit out of them because they are black and not Jewsh enough for racist Jews.
Click to expand...


You said "Jews want to kill Blacks"

The example you used was ONE incident of a Black man getting beaten. From THIS ONE INCIDENT, you post "Jews want to kill Blacks". 

What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Judicial review

Toast just got BURNT!


----------



## Nutz

Spare_change said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote it.
> 
> LOL --- you don't even read your OWN posts????
> 
> Truth is - most people don't read them either.
Click to expand...


quote it then.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, himself, is the Son of God...who was murdered by the Jews and rose again as a savior to all humankind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was crucified by Romans. Crucifixion was a Roman method of execution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the request of the Jews.  And the Jews had a chance to save Jesus...they chose to save a murderer instead.   Get your facts straight.  Jews killed Jesus and Jews want to kill blacks as demonstraited recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> Because a Black man was arrested aggressively, you come to the conclusion that Jews want to kill Black people?
> 
> How many more times are you going to lie in this thread alone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah...aggressively arresting someone is equal to beating the shit out of them because they are black and not Jewsh enough for racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> The example you used was ONE incident of a Black man getting beaten. From THIS ONE INCIDENT, you post "Jews want to kill Blacks".
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?
Click to expand...


Are you naive enough to think that the guy beating the black jew didn't want to kill him?  LOL!  Dude you are a trip.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ?
> BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??*
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that . I thought you were the most intelligent poster on USMB, yet you have the reading comprehension of a 3rd grader. How did you come to the conclusion that I said Jews don't murder people ??
> 
> Now, how did you come to the conclusion that Jews murder people who don't share their beliefs??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are saying it hasn't happen 1 time in thousands of years. Nice try.
Click to expand...

, 
Again, no, I didn't say that. 

Seriously, WTF is wrong with you and Nutz? Do you guys share some sort of psychiatric disorder? I haven't seen such demented posts here in a while !


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning u're chim.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ?
> BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that . I thought you were the most intelligent poster on USMB, yet you have the reading comprehension of a 3rd grader. How did you come to the conclusion that I said Jews don't murder people ??
> *
> Now, how did you come to the conclusion that Jews murder people who don't share their beliefs??*
Click to expand...

  Definitely not a student of the bible.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was crucified by Romans. Crucifixion was a Roman method of execution.
> 
> 
> 
> at the request of the Jews.  And the Jews had a chance to save Jesus...they chose to save a murderer instead.   Get your facts straight.  Jews killed Jesus and Jews want to kill blacks as demonstraited recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> Because a Black man was arrested aggressively, you come to the conclusion that Jews want to kill Black people?
> 
> How many more times are you going to lie in this thread alone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah...aggressively arresting someone is equal to beating the shit out of them because they are black and not Jewsh enough for racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> The example you used was ONE incident of a Black man getting beaten. From THIS ONE INCIDENT, you post "Jews want to kill Blacks".
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you naive enough to think that they guy beating the black jew didn't want to kill him?  LOL!  Dude you are a trip.
Click to expand...


How do you know he wanted to kill him ? Because he beat him, that means he wanted him dead? 

Then you say I;m on a trip.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ?
> BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that . I thought you were the most intelligent poster on USMB, yet you have the reading comprehension of a 3rd grader. How did you come to the conclusion that I said Jews don't murder people ??
> *
> Now, how did you come to the conclusion that Jews murder people who don't share their beliefs??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not a student of the bible.
Click to expand...


Yup.. I'm not drunk enough for this shit yet, Nutz.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??*
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that . I thought you were the most intelligent poster on USMB, yet you have the reading comprehension of a 3rd grader. How did you come to the conclusion that I said Jews don't murder people ??
> 
> Now, how did you come to the conclusion that Jews murder people who don't share their beliefs??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are saying it hasn't happen 1 time in thousands of years. Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ,
> Again, no, I didn't say that.
> 
> Seriously, WTF is wrong with you and Nutz? Do you guys share some sort of psychiatric disorder? I haven't seen such demented posts here in a while !
Click to expand...

You seem to be a bt grouchy.  Did you not find a negro to beat up today?


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trashing Jews because of something that MIGHT have happened centuries ago? Did it ever occur to you that not everyone believes in the same things as you do ?
> BTW, the Romans murdered Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that . I thought you were the most intelligent poster on USMB, yet you have the reading comprehension of a 3rd grader. How did you come to the conclusion that I said Jews don't murder people ??
> *
> Now, how did you come to the conclusion that Jews murder people who don't share their beliefs??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not a student of the bible.
Click to expand...


Still didn't answer my question. This is the third time in this thread alone that you have been unable to back up your claim. You are a compulsive liar.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest the guy makes some pretty valid points and has some funny threads in the flame thread.  but after what I saw here I just lost all respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is sad is a person like you that has been spewing misinformation has 25,000 post of bullshit.  That's not my tragedy that is a tragedy for this board USMB.  I'm way above you and you aren't even on my feet.  You dug your grave and I'm just filling it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you above me?
> 
> You should have stayed in the flame zone, where you are the black belt of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
Click to expand...


Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> at the request of the Jews.  And the Jews had a chance to save Jesus...they chose to save a murderer instead.   Get your facts straight.  Jews killed Jesus and Jews want to kill blacks as demonstraited recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> Because a Black man was arrested aggressively, you come to the conclusion that Jews want to kill Black people?
> 
> How many more times are you going to lie in this thread alone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah...aggressively arresting someone is equal to beating the shit out of them because they are black and not Jewsh enough for racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> The example you used was ONE incident of a Black man getting beaten. From THIS ONE INCIDENT, you post "Jews want to kill Blacks".
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you naive enough to think that they guy beating the black jew didn't want to kill him?  LOL!  Dude you are a trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he wanted to kill him ? Because he beat him, that means he wanted him dead?
> 
> Then you say I;m on a trip.
Click to expand...


In that part of the world, yes I am.  They don't throw stones just to make a scratch or bruise.....................................  Fucking idiots...  Lol


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??*
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that . I thought you were the most intelligent poster on USMB, yet you have the reading comprehension of a 3rd grader. How did you come to the conclusion that I said Jews don't murder people ??
> 
> Now, how did you come to the conclusion that Jews murder people who don't share their beliefs??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are saying it hasn't happen 1 time in thousands of years. Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ,
> Again, no, I didn't say that.
> 
> Seriously, WTF is wrong with you and Nutz? Do you guys share some sort of psychiatric disorder? I haven't seen such demented posts here in a while !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be a bt grouchy.  Did you not find a negro to beat up today?
Click to expand...

,
You seem kind of grumpy, did you not find a Jew to put in the oven ?

You and JR posts fit quite well here, as this is the humour board


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm saying the Jewish homeland will FALL as stated in the Christian bible.  I'm saying they have no right to kill others for not believing in what they believe just as others have no right to do it to them/.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Jews are killing others because they don't believe what they believe now ? Can you document this ??
> 
> BTW, just because something is written in the Bible, doesn't mean it's actually going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..................You are saying Jews don't murder?  Really dude?  What a joke.  Lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that . I thought you were the most intelligent poster on USMB, yet you have the reading comprehension of a 3rd grader. How did you come to the conclusion that I said Jews don't murder people ??
> *
> Now, how did you come to the conclusion that Jews murder people who don't share their beliefs??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not a student of the bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.. I'm not drunk enough for this shit yet, Nutz.
Click to expand...

  I have finished the bottle of tequila and moving on to beer.  I might go make some Matza ball soup and slap around my neighbor...I think he is a negro.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you say that you were one of the most intelligent posters on USMB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest the guy makes some pretty valid points and has some funny threads in the flame thread.  but after what I saw here I just lost all respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is sad is a person like you that has been spewing misinformation has 25,000 post of bullshit.  That's not my tragedy that is a tragedy for this board USMB.  I'm way above you and you aren't even on my feet.  You dug your grave and I'm just filling it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you above me?
> 
> You should have stayed in the flame zone, where you are the black belt of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> Because a Black man was arrested aggressively, you come to the conclusion that Jews want to kill Black people?
> 
> How many more times are you going to lie in this thread alone ?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...aggressively arresting someone is equal to beating the shit out of them because they are black and not Jewsh enough for racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> The example you used was ONE incident of a Black man getting beaten. From THIS ONE INCIDENT, you post "Jews want to kill Blacks".
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you naive enough to think that they guy beating the black jew didn't want to kill him?  LOL!  Dude you are a trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he wanted to kill him ? Because he beat him, that means he wanted him dead?
> 
> Then you say I;m on a trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that part of the world, yes I am.  They don't throw stones just to make a scratch or bruise.....................................  Fucking idiots...  Lol
Click to expand...


You have no proof they wanted to kill him. You're just talking out your ass. Don't take this in a bad way, but you come off as an extremely dumb person. I mean REALLY dumb. I'm surprised you're able to use a computer


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
Click to expand...


He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeusus FIRST was tried by the Jewish high priests who paid Judas coin to decive him so the romans could arrest him and bring Jesus to them to be judged.  After he was judged then the romans cruzified him on popular opinion.
> Btw.. don't even bother trolling me.  I'm way to good at this.  You're pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying that a bunch of Jews in cohoots with Judas managed to outsmart the Son of God?  Rrrriiiight.  Is that the big lesson you got from the New Testament?  Take two aspirins and call me in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I got you.  You just exposed your trolling.  I'm done with this conversation.  It will stand on it's own merits and wow did I make you look retarded.  bye.
Click to expand...


Sorry to burst your bubble, but the only person you made look retarded is yourself. Bigtime.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...aggressively arresting someone is equal to beating the shit out of them because they are black and not Jewsh enough for racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said "Jews want to kill Blacks"
> 
> The example you used was ONE incident of a Black man getting beaten. From THIS ONE INCIDENT, you post "Jews want to kill Blacks".
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you naive enough to think that they guy beating the black jew didn't want to kill him?  LOL!  Dude you are a trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he wanted to kill him ? Because he beat him, that means he wanted him dead?
> 
> Then you say I;m on a trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that part of the world, yes I am.  They don't throw stones just to make a scratch or bruise.....................................  Fucking idiots...  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof they wanted to kill him. You're just talking out your ass. Don't take this in a bad way, but you come off as an extremely dumb person. I mean REALLY dumb. I'm surprised you're able to use a computer
Click to expand...


Beating a man up can lead to death and they all know that over their.  There's no such thing as civil punishment over there.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest the guy makes some pretty valid points and has some funny threads in the flame thread.  but after what I saw here I just lost all respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is sad is a person like you that has been spewing misinformation has 25,000 post of bullshit.  That's not my tragedy that is a tragedy for this board USMB.  I'm way above you and you aren't even on my feet.  You dug your grave and I'm just filling it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you above me?
> 
> You should have stayed in the flame zone, where you are the black belt of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
Click to expand...


Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't change behavior by simply telling them it is right or wrong.  They have to learn to understand and accept the other.
> For some ultra-orthodox many western jews are not jewish enough because they are reform. Fanatics of any group have to learn to be more middle ground and accept that not everyone sees things the way they do.  Religion, culture, politics all have their extremes.  Majority fall somewhere in the middle.
> US is still dealing with these issues after almost 250 years.  Israel is a third our age.
> Arabs have a problem with those who are different, be they kafir or muslim.  Even tribal rivalries still exist throughout the region.
> You see black and white because that is what you know.  The issue of the Ethiopians is not so simple as color.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
Click to expand...


he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is sad is a person like you that has been spewing misinformation has 25,000 post of bullshit.  That's not my tragedy that is a tragedy for this board USMB.  I'm way above you and you aren't even on my feet.  You dug your grave and I'm just filling it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you above me?
> 
> You should have stayed in the flame zone, where you are the black belt of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
Click to expand...


They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
Click to expand...

I don't even hatre Jews...these Jews are just senstive.  They are allowed to hate black people...but no one is allowed to criticize them.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
Click to expand...

We don't hate blacks, in fact I have many black friends, even here on the USMB, but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeusus FIRST was tried by the Jewish high priests who paid Judas coin to decive him so the romans could arrest him and bring Jesus to them to be judged.  After he was judged then the romans cruzified him on popular opinion.
> Btw.. don't even bother trolling me.  I'm way to good at this.  You're pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying that a bunch of Jews in cohoots with Judas managed to outsmart the Son of God?  Rrrriiiight.  Is that the big lesson you got from the New Testament?  Take two aspirins and call me in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I got you.  You just exposed your trolling.  I'm done with this conversation.  It will stand on it's own merits and wow did I make you look retarded.  bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but the only person you made look retarded is yourself. Bigtime.
Click to expand...


Whatever you say - Burnt toast.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you above me?
> 
> You should have stayed in the flame zone, where you are the black belt of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
Click to expand...

I guess he thinks you would be more significant if you hung out in the Jew hate forum and talked about killing muslims, blacks and Jesus Christ.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't hate blacks, in fact I have many black friends, even here on the USMB, but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
Click to expand...

Name one...racist Jew.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody hates blacks but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
Click to expand...


Are you really this stupid?  We have tons of ant blacks here at USMB.  You can find a racist thread once a day here.  LOL!..  Really, dude?


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess he thinks you would be more significant if you hung out in the Jew hate forum and talked about killing muslims, blacks and Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


Apparently..


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody hates blacks but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?  We have tons of ant blacks here at USMB.  You can find a racist thread once a day here.  LOL!..  Really, dude?
Click to expand...

Only once a day...more like once an hour.   A lot of them started by JEWS.


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
Click to expand...


Jesus could not be a christian, he was supposedly christ, the annotated one.  How does he follow himself?
Jesus was a jew even in death.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you above me?
> 
> You should have stayed in the flame zone, where you are the black belt of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
Click to expand...


Active threads for members who are signed on.  You know what mods mods do when they want to throw away a useless thread?  Yup, straight into the flame zone, the garbage can of the USMB. Where you troll around in.  Wake up dude.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> 
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody hates blacks but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?  We have tons of ant blacks here at USMB.  You can find a racist thread once a day here.  LOL!..  Really, dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only once a day...more like once an hour.   A lot of them started by JEWS.
Click to expand...


Yes and whites.  Jews can be white.


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus could not be a christian, he was supposedly christ, the annotated one.  How does he follow himself?
> Jesus was a jew even in death.
Click to expand...

Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?  
Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody hates blacks but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?  We have tons of ant blacks here at USMB.  You can find a racist thread once a day here.  LOL!..  Really, dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only once a day...more like once an hour.   A lot of them started by JEWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and whites.  Jews can be white.
Click to expand...


----------



## Judicial review

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus could not be a christian, he was supposedly christ, the annotated one.  How does he follow himself?
> Jesus was a jew even in death.
Click to expand...


Jesus created the christian faith or the new way to live by God before death, during the crucifixion, and after the resurrection, when he gave his last order to the disciples to share it.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Active threads for members who are signed on.  You know what mods mods do when they want to throw away a useless thread?  Yup, straight into the flame zone, the garbage can of the USMB. Where you troll around in.  Wake up dude.
Click to expand...

Ummm...black hating Jew...the FZ is where he posts and hangs out.  It is entertainment.  Who gives a fuck f it is hidden when you spend your time laughing.  You should be happy that s where he hangs out...you would get pwned on a regualr basis f not.   stay here in your sreal hates black peple forum...it is more your speed.  FZ s a hate free zone.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
Click to expand...


Yes of course, antisemites have a right to be antisemitic, it's a free country. And you just befriended one.


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
Click to expand...


A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Active threads for members who are signed on.  You know what mods mods do when they want to throw away a useless thread?  Yup, straight into the flame zone, the garbage can of the USMB. Where you troll around in.  Wake up dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm...black hating Jew...the FZ is where he posts and hangs out.  It is entertainment.  Who gives a fuck f it is hidden when you spend your time laughing.  You should be happy that s where he hangs out...you would get pwned on a regualr basis f not.   stay here in your sreal hates black peple forum...it is more your speed.  FZ s a hate free zone.
Click to expand...


I don't hate blacks, asshole.  Prove it.  Everything coming out of your mouth is vomit from a drunk ass looser.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Active threads for members who are signed on.  You know what mods mods do when they want to throw away a useless thread?  Yup, straight into the flame zone, the garbage can of the USMB. Where you troll around in.  Wake up dude.
Click to expand...


It's where the BEST smartest posters go to hang and screw around.  We get more respect and attention from the admins and mods than you guys do.  When we come out of the FZ we set people like you straight in minutes.  We are pretty efficient at it. I just destroyed you and burnt toast in what 20 min?  Lol.  Nice try.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
Click to expand...


Jew haters are often ignorant about their own religion.  Just gives you an idea the Shitty environment they were brought up in, from childhood.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Active threads for members who are signed on.  You know what mods mods do when they want to throw away a useless thread?  Yup, straight into the flame zone, the garbage can of the USMB. Where you troll around in.  Wake up dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm...black hating Jew...the FZ is where he posts and hangs out.  It is entertainment.  Who gives a fuck f it is hidden when you spend your time laughing.  You should be happy that s where he hangs out...you would get pwned on a regualr basis f not.   stay here in your sreal hates black peple forum...it is more your speed.  FZ s a hate free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate blacks, asshole.  Prove it.  Everything coming out of your mouth is vomit from a drunk ass looser.
Click to expand...

Okie Dokey...do Jews have grand WIZARDS?


----------



## Judicial review

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew haters are often ignorant about their own religion.  Just gives you an idea the Shitty environment they were brought up in, from childhood.
Click to expand...

There are no Jew haters here...only Jews that hate.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Active threads for members who are signed on.  You know what mods mods do when they want to throw away a useless thread?  Yup, straight into the flame zone, the garbage can of the USMB. Where you troll around in.  Wake up dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's where the BEST smartest posters go to hang and screw around.  We get more respect and attention from the admins and mods than you guys do.  When we come out of the FZ we set people like you straight in minutes.  We are pretty efficient at it. I just destroyed you and burnt toast in what 20 min?  Lol.  Nice try.
Click to expand...


What you call setting straight others call making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew haters are often ignorant about their own religion.  Just gives you an idea the Shitty environment they were brought up in, from childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no Jew haters here...only Jews that hate.
Click to expand...


Can you show us exactly where in this thread Jews showed hatred for blacks?  Go ahead, dirtbag.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course, antisemites have a right to be antisemitic, it's a free country. And you just befriended one.
Click to expand...


No.  Nutz is cool and is totally trolling you guys right now.  It's quite hilarious and fun to watch.  I just wanted to put the odds in his favor and help a bro out a bit.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.
Click to expand...


Aris is more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.

You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Active threads for members who are signed on.  You know what mods mods do when they want to throw away a useless thread?  Yup, straight into the flame zone, the garbage can of the USMB. Where you troll around in.  Wake up dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's where the BEST smartest posters go to hang and screw around.  We get more respect and attention from the admins and mods than you guys do.  When we come out of the FZ we set people like you straight in minutes.  We are pretty efficient at it. I just destroyed you and burnt toast in what 20 min?  Lol.  Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call setting straight others call making a fool out of yourself.
Click to expand...

It's a Matrix thing...you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Active threads for members who are signed on.  You know what mods mods do when they want to throw away a useless thread?  Yup, straight into the flame zone, the garbage can of the USMB. Where you troll around in.  Wake up dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's where the BEST smartest posters go to hang and screw around.  We get more respect and attention from the admins and mods than you guys do.  When we come out of the FZ we set people like you straight in minutes.  We are pretty efficient at it. I just destroyed you and burnt toast in what 20 min?  Lol.  Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call setting straight others call making a fool out of yourself.
Click to expand...


I told you I'll let others judge it on it's own merits.  I'm more than fine letting things stand right where they are.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.
> 
> You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.
Click to expand...

Sounds like she is a Catholc to me...that isn't Christianity.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.
> 
> You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.
Click to expand...


THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't hate blacks, in fact I have many black friends, even here on the USMB, but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one...racist Jew.
Click to expand...


Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> 
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't hate blacks, in fact I have many black friends, even here on the USMB, but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one...racist Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
Click to expand...


Who your black friend?  Answer the question.  Someones pissed off at me.  I must be pretty damn smart to do that.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.
> 
> You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?
Click to expand...


Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
Click to expand...


How can you be that thick?  The OT was closed, there was a belief the age of prophecy had ended.  The birth and beyond of Jesus were written almost a hundred years after his death.
Jesus taught the torah, he taught in parables but it was not a new religion, just a new way for all to understand it.
Jesus was first and foremost a jew.  He was not divine till almost 400 years later and that was by small margin after contentious debate.

As for Judas......Jesus sent him to carry out the deed.  Jesus accepted his fate and did everything to make sure it was carried out.  It was Jesus that made sure he would be crucified.  He could have avoided it many times.  He could have behaved differently to avoid the roman charges.  If Jesus has not died, there would have been no Christianity.  Jesus put himself on the cross, him and god.  Judas was doing what Jesus wanted him to do.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> 
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't hate blacks, in fact I have many black friends, even here on the USMB, but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one...racist Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
Click to expand...

Name one black frienf.  Tyrone is not acceptable.


----------



## toastman

i


Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook.
> 
> It has everything to do with race.  The Jews, who experienced horrific racism and hate, are returning the favor to blacks.  Utterly disgraceful.  If it continues, we will need to re-open Aushwitz and have the Germans reprogramme the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
Click to expand...


People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism

Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.
> 
> You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
Click to expand...

And Judaism is about hate and racism?


----------



## Judicial review

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you be that thick?  The OT was closed, there was a belief the age of prophecy had ended.  The birth and beyond of Jesus were written almost a hundred years after his death.
> Jesus taught the torah, he taught in parables but it was not a new religion, just a new way for all to understand it.
> Jesus was first and foremost a jew.  He was not divine till almost 400 years later and that was by small margin after contentious debate.
> 
> As for Judas......Jesus sent him to carry out the deed.  Jesus accepted his fate and did everything to make sure it was carried out.  It was Jesus that made sure he would be crucified.  He could have avoided it many times.  He could have behaved differently to avoid the roman charges.  If Jesus has not died, there would have been no Christianity.  Jesus put himself on the cross, him and god.  Judas was doing what Jesus wanted him to do.
Click to expand...




> *Jesus Anointed by a Sinful Woman*
> 36 When one of the Pharisees invited Jesus to have dinner with him, he went to the Pharisee’s house and reclined at the table. 37 A woman in that town who lived a sinful life learned that Jesus was eating at the Pharisee’s house, so she came there with an alabaster jar of perfume. 38 As she stood behind him at his feet weeping, she began to wet his feet with her tears. Then she wiped them with her hair, kissed them and poured perfume on them.
> 
> 39 *When the Pharisee who had invited him saw this, he said to himself, “If this man were a prophet, he would know who is touching him and what kind of woman she is—that she is a sinner.”*
> 
> 40 *Jesus answered him, “Simon, I have something to tell you.”
> 
> “Tell me, teacher,” he said.
> 
> 
> 41 “Two people owed money to a certain moneylender. One owed him five hundred denarii,a]">[a] and the other fifty. 42 Neither of them had the money to pay him back, so he forgave the debts of both. Now which of them will love him more?”
> 
> 
> 43 Simon replied, “I suppose the one who had the bigger debt forgiven.”
> 
> “You have judged correctly,” Jesus said.
> 
> 
> 44 Then he turned toward the woman and said to Simon, “Do you see this woman? I came into your house. You did not give me any water for my feet, but she wet my feet with her tears and wiped them with her hair. 45 You did not give me a kiss, but this woman, from the time I entered, has not stopped kissing my feet. 46 You did not put oil on my head, but she has poured perfume on my feet. 47 Therefore, I tell you, her many sins have been forgiven—as her great love has shown. But whoever has been forgiven little loves little.”
> 
> 
> 48 Then Jesus said to her, “Your sins are forgiven.”
> 
> 
> 49 The other guests began to say among themselves, “Who is this who even forgives sins?”*
> 
> 50 Jesus said to the woman, “Your faith has saved you; go in peace.”



This is a DIRECT PERFECT example of the new testament vs the Old.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling.  I'm way better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what can I say.  You're definitely the master at creating endless streams of meaningless threads in the flame troll zone, and I'm a nobody.  Not even fit to shine your shoes. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not meaningless.  My threads always have a meaning.  It's called trolling for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waste of fucking time. You're creating looser threads in an area not even visible to the public, the garbage can of the USMB, your residence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are viewable in active threads.  That's all that matters.  btw.. my 2 posts out of the FZ have more meaning than anybody's posts the last 12 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess he thinks you would be more significant if you hung out in the Jew hate forum and talked about killing muslims, blacks and Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


Which forum is that ? Or are you making up jibberish as usual?


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
Click to expand...

  you are truly a fool.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst --- Judaism is NOT a race. You need to update your anti-Semitic rants.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
Click to expand...


Just because I don't believe in it doesn't mean I hate it.  You need to grow up.  So sensitive..............


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.
> 
> You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
Click to expand...


No, but you are


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, himself, is the Son of God...who was murdered by the Jews and rose again as a savior to all humankind.
Click to expand...


Jesus was put the cross by romans, for crimes against rome.  He called himself the king of the jews.
Jews had not authority to kill him for any of him crimes.
His apostles and most of his early followers were all devout jews.  His brother became head of the jewish temple.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are truly a fool.
Click to expand...


Look who's talking. You truly are one demented fella.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was a race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't believe in it doesn't mean I hate it.  You need to grow up.  So sensitive..............
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you talking about ? You're not making sense..


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are truly a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking. You truly are one demented fella.
Click to expand...

Netanyahu s unwelcome visit to the U.S. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Dumb as.


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus could not be a christian, he was supposedly christ, the annotated one.  How does he follow himself?
> Jesus was a jew even in death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
Click to expand...


???????
Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.

None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was himself a Jew who had 11 other loyal Jewish followers.
> Are you saying that a Jew was able to outsmart the son of God and get him killed by Romans?  Seriously, we are talking about the son of the creator of the universe and billions of galaxies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, himself, is the Son of God...who was murdered by the Jews and rose again as a savior to all humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was put the cross by romans, for crimes against rome.  He called himself the king of the jews.
> Jews had not authority to kill him for any of him crimes.
> His apostles and most of his early followers were all devout jews.  His brother became head of the jewish temple.
Click to expand...

  I have never seen anyone re-write CXhristian history.  You must be a catholic or a Jew.


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll we all know Isreal will fall as predicted in the bible as the end of days, and it will be surrounded by it's enemy's, so we all know what will happen to the Jews who don't believe in Jesus Christ as the son of the living God that through him is the pathway to heaven and him alone.
> 
> So... with this said, why would you guys be defending their religion or them when they sin and when their religion cuts out half the bible?  Look I believe in human rights for  all people, but when you do something that harms another in any way there is punishment for that by man and God.  Do I care about racism?  No.  Is it my right to be a racist and to not like others due to skin or ethnic regon?  Of course.  Do I have the right to hurt you with it?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus could not be a christian, he was supposedly christ, the annotated one.  How does he follow himself?
> Jesus was a jew even in death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
Click to expand...

I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are truly a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking. You truly are one demented fella.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Netanyahu s unwelcome visit to the U.S. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Dumb as.
Click to expand...


So now you support Israel. Geez you're an odd fella


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?  Neither the OT or NT Bibles predict the fall of Israel.  Jesus was a Jew, and his religion was Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus could not be a christian, he was supposedly christ, the annotated one.  How does he follow himself?
> Jesus was a jew even in death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
Click to expand...


How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew haters are often ignorant about their own religion.  Just gives you an idea the Shitty environment they were brought up in, from childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no Jew haters here...only Jews that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show us exactly where in this thread Jews showed hatred for blacks?  Go ahead, dirtbag.
Click to expand...


Did they drink too much home made hooch?
Is this because of the flower moon the other day?
????


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are truly a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking. You truly are one demented fella.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Netanyahu s unwelcome visit to the U.S. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Dumb as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you support Israel. Geez you're an odd fella
Click to expand...

Look at tyhe date of that post, moron.  I have always suppoted Israel...but they are gonna quickly lose that support as long as racist Jews attack innocent black people and refuse entry to black Jews...just because they are black.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Jesus was a Jew, but then he was babtized by John and became a Christian and he proved he was the son of God by dying on the cross to be resurrected, which he did and ascended into heaven.  Jesus spoke out against the Jews and it was the Pharases who judged him to be crucified.  There's a parable in the bible of Jesus teaching the high Jewish priest in his home by having a sinner whip his feet with purfum and the Jewish leaders were saying how can he let a sinful women do that?  The Jewish temple was split in have and crumbled after Jesus died on the cross, and there is a reason for that.   See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus could not be a christian, he was supposedly christ, the annotated one.  How does he follow himself?
> Jesus was a jew even in death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
Click to expand...

598 since 1999


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew haters are often ignorant about their own religion.  Just gives you an idea the Shitty environment they were brought up in, from childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no Jew haters here...only Jews that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show us exactly where in this thread Jews showed hatred for blacks?  Go ahead, dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they drink too much home made hooch?
> Is this because of the flower moon the other day?
> ????
Click to expand...

  tell your buddy all he has to do is search Jroc or Ghook to see Jewish hate.


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Jesus was a devout practicing Jew until the day he died.  His followers called him rabbi and were Jews as well.  They made Jesus into the Messiah of the Old Testament. Whether you believe that or not makes you a Christian.
> 
> Christianty did not come until hundreds of years after this death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the jews believe this.  Not Christians.  How about you explain for the class why that is and why every Christian bible has what is called the NEW testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians believe this too. To be'ieve in the New Testament you have to believe in the Old Testament.  According to Christanity, which came after Jesus died, Jesus was the fulfillment of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do believe in the old but the new testament is what we go off of not the old.  Remember Jesus was crucified, resurrected in the new testament not the old.   Jesus showed the Jewish people the new way to live by God and at the end they didn't like it due to their ego's and pride and murdered Jesus by condemning him.  Who paid Judus to deceive Jesus?  The high jewish priests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you be that thick?  The OT was closed, there was a belief the age of prophecy had ended.  The birth and beyond of Jesus were written almost a hundred years after his death.
> Jesus taught the torah, he taught in parables but it was not a new religion, just a new way for all to understand it.
> Jesus was first and foremost a jew.  He was not divine till almost 400 years later and that was by small margin after contentious debate.
> 
> As for Judas......Jesus sent him to carry out the deed.  Jesus accepted his fate and did everything to make sure it was carried out.  It was Jesus that made sure he would be crucified.  He could have avoided it many times.  He could have behaved differently to avoid the roman charges.  If Jesus has not died, there would have been no Christianity.  Jesus put himself on the cross, him and god.  Judas was doing what Jesus wanted him to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesus Anointed by a Sinful Woman*
> 36 When one of the Pharisees invited Jesus to have dinner with him, he went to the Pharisee’s house and reclined at the table. 37 A woman in that town who lived a sinful life learned that Jesus was eating at the Pharisee’s house, so she came there with an alabaster jar of perfume. 38 As she stood behind him at his feet weeping, she began to wet his feet with her tears. Then she wiped them with her hair, kissed them and poured perfume on them.
> 
> 39 *When the Pharisee who had invited him saw this, he said to himself, “If this man were a prophet, he would know who is touching him and what kind of woman she is—that she is a sinner.”*
> 
> 40 *Jesus answered him, “Simon, I have something to tell you.”
> 
> “Tell me, teacher,” he said.
> 
> 
> 41 “Two people owed money to a certain moneylender. One owed him five hundred denarii,a]">[a] and the other fifty. 42 Neither of them had the money to pay him back, so he forgave the debts of both. Now which of them will love him more?”
> 
> 
> 43 Simon replied, “I suppose the one who had the bigger debt forgiven.”
> 
> “You have judged correctly,” Jesus said.
> 
> 
> 44 Then he turned toward the woman and said to Simon, “Do you see this woman? I came into your house. You did not give me any water for my feet, but she wet my feet with her tears and wiped them with her hair. 45 You did not give me a kiss, but this woman, from the time I entered, has not stopped kissing my feet. 46 You did not put oil on my head, but she has poured perfume on my feet. 47 Therefore, I tell you, her many sins have been forgiven—as her great love has shown. But whoever has been forgiven little loves little.”
> 
> 
> 48 Then Jesus said to her, “Your sins are forgiven.”
> 
> 
> 49 The other guests began to say among themselves, “Who is this who even forgives sins?”*
> 
> 50 Jesus said to the woman, “Your faith has saved you; go in peace.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a DIRECT PERFECT example of the new testament vs the Old.
Click to expand...


You are aware that Luke never know Jesus but was a companion of Paul, who also did not know Jesus in life.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus could not be a christian, he was supposedly christ, the annotated one.  How does he follow himself?
> Jesus was a jew even in death.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 598 since 1999
Click to expand...

Link ?


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus could not be a christian, he was supposedly christ, the annotated one.  How does he follow himself?
> Jesus was a jew even in death.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 598 since 1999
Click to expand...


and how many thousands of blacks have been killed by muslims in just the last year?  How many kidnapped, raped, beaten, beheaded, stoned, tortured, etc.?

How many blacks are killed or beaten by other blacks?

There are reason for hate and violence that is not about color.


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and how many thousands of blacks have been killed by muslims in just the last year?  How many kidnapped, raped, beaten, beheaded, stoned, tortured, etc.?
> 
> How many blacks are killed or beaten by other blacks?
> 
> There are reason for hate and violence that is not about color.
Click to expand...

I see...since there are other examples of violence against blacks...it justfies the Jewrydoing it too.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
Click to expand...

Google is your firend.


----------



## aris2chat

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
Click to expand...


I think he is confusing the protests over the Sudanese illegals and not referring to Ethiopian jews.
Sudanese are not Israelis.
Maybe he should look up how many sudanese illegals Egypt have shot dead?
How many are killed or die on boats trying to leave africa?


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is confusing the protests over the Sudanese illegals and not referring to Ethiopian jews.
> Sudanese are not Israelis.
> Maybe he should look up how many sudanese illegals Egypt have shot dead?
> How many are killed or die on boats trying to leave africa?
Click to expand...

No, not confusing a damned thing.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz  these morons aren't worthy to hang with us.  Let's go back to the FZ just for a little bit.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your firend.
Click to expand...


YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> Nutz  these morons aren't worthy to hang with us.  Let's go back to the FZ just for a little bit.


Why do you want to leave? Tired of being made a fool of ?


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your firend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.
Click to expand...

Dude...Google s your friend.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz  these morons aren't worthy to hang with us.  Let's go back to the FZ just for a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to leave? Tired of being made a fool of ?
Click to expand...

It has more to do with you being boring.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the oven comment was open ended...I didn't say what they are claiming...they are just twisating words to feel better about their hate for the negro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't hate blacks, in fact I have many black friends, even here on the USMB, but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one...racist Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy pussy friend Nutz don't need to call my boyfriend to help me out of the hole.



Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.
> 
> You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
Click to expand...


It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> 
> 
> We don't hate blacks, in fact I have many black friends, even here on the USMB, but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one...racist Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.
> 
> You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
Click to expand...

what am I supposed to be telling you?


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know/. I know you didn't mean it.  I know you way too well.  These guys are desperate.  Lol..
> 
> 
> 
> We don't hate blacks, in fact I have many black friends, even here on the USMB, but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one...racist Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you can't be christian if you deny Christ was the messiah and already died and rose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.
> 
> You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
Click to expand...


You could have used more support today.  That's for sure.   Also, Jesus taught Jewish and newer things.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't.  LOL.  These idiots are trying desperately so desperately to nail you.  However, the only thing they have is the oven comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't believe in it doesn't mean I hate it.  You need to grow up.  So sensitive..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about ? You're not making sense..
Click to expand...

They get drunk and then hit the internet to release their stupidity and hatred.  They say you get to know a person's true colors when they're drunk.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't hate blacks, in fact I have many black friends, even here on the USMB, but Nutz sure showed us his anti semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one...racist Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's more of a Christian than you ever will be, dipstick.
> 
> You need to learn how to stop putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
Click to expand...

Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't believe in it doesn't mean I hate it.  You need to grow up.  So sensitive..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about ? You're not making sense..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get drunk and then hit the internet to let out their stupidity and hatred.  They say you get to know a person's true colors when they're drunk.
Click to expand...


Then what's my true colors?


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one...racist Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
Click to expand...


If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> 
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your firend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...Google s your friend.
Click to expand...


Where is the link that confirms the amount of attacks against Blacks since 1999? You made the claim, and I'm asking you where you read it..


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one...racist Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT right there is called hate and judging.  Who are you to judge another when that right belongs solely to God and God alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
Click to expand...

You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A name given after the bishops decided in a narrow vote that Jesus was divine not human.  Out of some 250 books, gospels and acts, only four were selected for inclusion in the NT.
> For the first hundred years or so, jews and christian prayed together and christians were just a sect of judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jew haters are often ignorant about their own religion.  Just gives you an idea the Shitty environment they were brought up in, from childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no Jew haters here...only Jews that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show us exactly where in this thread Jews showed hatred for blacks?  Go ahead, dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they drink too much home made hooch?
> Is this because of the flower moon the other day?
> ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell your buddy all he has to do is search Jroc or Ghook to see Jewish hate.
Click to expand...

I never saw either of Jroc show hatred towards blacks.  

Besides, just because you're a douchebag, doesn't mean all Christians are douchebags.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> 
> 
> Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your firend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...Google s your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the link that confirms the amount of attacks against Blacks since 1999? You made the claim, and I'm asking you where you read it..
Click to expand...

Google


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
Click to expand...

This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jew haters are often ignorant about their own religion.  Just gives you an idea the Shitty environment they were brought up in, from childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jew haters here...only Jews that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show us exactly where in this thread Jews showed hatred for blacks?  Go ahead, dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they drink too much home made hooch?
> Is this because of the flower moon the other day?
> ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell your buddy all he has to do is search Jroc or Ghook to see Jewish hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never saw either of Jroc show hatred towards blacks.
> 
> Besides, just because you're a douchebag, doesn't mean all Christians are douchebags.
Click to expand...

  Becasuse you are a black hating Jew too...of course you are gonna dfefend Jewish hate!  Sheesh.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jew haters are often ignorant about their own religion.  Just gives you an idea the Shitty environment they were brought up in, from childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jew haters here...only Jews that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show us exactly where in this thread Jews showed hatred for blacks?  Go ahead, dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they drink too much home made hooch?
> Is this because of the flower moon the other day?
> ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell your buddy all he has to do is search Jroc or Ghook to see Jewish hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never saw either of Jroc show hatred towards blacks.
> 
> Besides, just because you're a douchebag, doesn't mean all Christians are douchebags.
Click to expand...


Just because Jews can be racists and killers doesn't mean they all are.  Case in point.   That's the conclusion for this thread.  bye bye.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> 
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your firend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...Google s your friend.
Click to expand...

Dude...up yours.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
Click to expand...

Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.

Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.  

Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.


----------



## Spare_change

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus isn't dead.  He rose again.  Does that dissapoint you?
> Is that why the jews are attacking black Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> Some believe Jesus was never alive, but always spirit not human.
> If there was not crucifixion there would be no christianity today.
> Jesus rose from the 'dead'.  He became spirit.  He is not longer human, so the idea of being alive is wrong.  He is not flesh and blood walking the earth growing old and dying a natural death after a reasonable time.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with a black soldier being arrested.  It is not a black vs jew issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...it is a Jew vs Black issue...*Jews are the ones discriminating against and beating the shit out of blacks.*   Ans lets not even get into American Jews and their hate.  Just look at Ghook and Jroc's posts.  Devout Jews that hate negroes with a passion.  T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many incident of Black Israelis getting beaten can you document ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
Click to expand...


Surely, you jest.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jew haters here...only Jews that hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us exactly where in this thread Jews showed hatred for blacks?  Go ahead, dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they drink too much home made hooch?
> Is this because of the flower moon the other day?
> ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell your buddy all he has to do is search Jroc or Ghook to see Jewish hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never saw either of Jroc show hatred towards blacks.
> 
> Besides, just because you're a douchebag, doesn't mean all Christians are douchebags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becasuse you are a black hating Jew too...of course you are gonna dfefend Jewish hate!  Sheesh.
Click to expand...


Was this thread about Jewish hate, or a virgin that awaits a suicide bomber?  Nah, you're a Jew hater, admit it and let's move on.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jew haters here...only Jews that hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us exactly where in this thread Jews showed hatred for blacks?  Go ahead, dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they drink too much home made hooch?
> Is this because of the flower moon the other day?
> ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell your buddy all he has to do is search Jroc or Ghook to see Jewish hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never saw either of Jroc show hatred towards blacks.
> 
> Besides, just because you're a douchebag, doesn't mean all Christians are douchebags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because Jews can be racists and killers doesn't mean they all are.  Case in point.   That's the conclusion for this thread.  bye bye.
Click to expand...

You sleep with bigots, you're gonna be recognized as one yourself.  Nutz is a bigot, plain and simple.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 598 since 1999
> 
> 
> 
> Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your firend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...Google s your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...up yours.
Click to expand...

With a rubber hose?

Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
Click to expand...

Yes this thread was originally a satire about Hamas suicide bombers, but it was moved to the humor zone because someone probably whined about it.  Was it you? Does it bother you that someone bashed Hamas, are you a terrorist ass licker?


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link ?
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your firend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...Google s your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...up yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a rubber hose?
> 
> Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.
Click to expand...

Fuck off you ignorant asshole.  Jews fought side by side with blacks in the civil rights movement.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this thread was originally a satire about Hamas suicide bombers, but it was moved to the humor zone because someone probably whined about it.  Was it you? Does it bother you that someone bashed Hamas, are you a terrorist ass licker?
Click to expand...

You would like for me to support kller muslims so you can justify your hate for the negro...wouldn't you?


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your firend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...Google s your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...up yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a rubber hose?
> 
> Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant asshole.  Jews fought side by side with blacks in the civil rights movement.
Click to expand...

And now they spew hate and racism in America while the israeli Jews attack and beat yup blacks.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one what, retard?  Fucking pussy couldn't stand the heat so he calls Judicial moron for backup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Christianity to me is more about love and forgiveness, and you guys are all about hate and arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
Click to expand...


There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
Click to expand...

Yes, and we are laughing our asses off at you, what a coincidence.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who your black friend?  Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Judaism is about hate and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
Click to expand...

No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and we are laughing our asses off at you, what a coincidence.
Click to expand...

What, are you and burnt toast blowing each other off while planning an attack ona anegor.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...Google s your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...up yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a rubber hose?
> 
> Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant asshole.  Jews fought side by side with blacks in the civil rights movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now they spew hate and racism in America while the israeli Jews attack and beat yup blacks.
Click to expand...


Yawn.  You're beginning to bore me.  Your hatred of Jews disguised as fake outrage entertainment value is wearing off.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He nailed himself when he came into this thread and injected his Jew hate at every turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't believe in it doesn't mean I hate it.  You need to grow up.  So sensitive..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about ? You're not making sense..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get drunk and then hit the internet to release their stupidity and hatred.  They say you get to know a person's true colors when they're drunk.
Click to expand...


They had nothing better to do on a Wednesday night?


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
Click to expand...

Jews.


----------



## Nutz

Translaton...Jews hate blacks.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU made the claim. Back it up or admit you're a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...Google s your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...up yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a rubber hose?
> 
> Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant asshole.  Jews fought side by side with blacks in the civil rights movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now they spew hate and racism in America while the israeli Jews attack and beat yup blacks.
Click to expand...


Again, you make it sound like it happens often, yet you only have ONE incident to show us.

One more time, post a link of the other alleged attacks you speak of.


----------



## toastman

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has every right to hate Jews.  However, no right to encourage throwing them in ovens.  Regardless of what you think,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who hate Jews have no credibility on the subject of Israel/Judaism
> 
> Hating an entire religion, and then claiming to be religious and quoting the Bible is an oxy moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't believe in it doesn't mean I hate it.  You need to grow up.  So sensitive..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about ? You're not making sense..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get drunk and then hit the internet to release their stupidity and hatred.  They say you get to know a person's true colors when they're drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had nothing better to do on a Wednesday night?
Click to expand...


I'm sure they do this every night.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
Click to expand...

So you accept Jesus christ as your savior and the son of God?  Wouldn't tht make you a Christian...or does your hate for blacks guarantee that you remain a Jew?


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and we are laughing our asses off at you, what a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, are you and burnt toast blowing each other off while planning an attack ona anegor.
Click to expand...

put the bottle down, shithead.  You're ignorant and stupid enough without the alcohol, bigot.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and we are laughing our asses off at you, what a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, are you and burnt toast blowing each other off while planning an attack ona anegor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> put the bottle down, shithead.  You're ignorant and stupid enough without the alcohol, bigot.
Click to expand...


It's no coincidence that his username is Nutz


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...Google s your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...up yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a rubber hose?
> 
> Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant asshole.  Jews fought side by side with blacks in the civil rights movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now they spew hate and racism in America while the israeli Jews attack and beat yup blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you make it sound like it happens often, yet you only have ONE incident to show us.
> 
> One more time, post a link of the other alleged attacks you speak of.
Click to expand...

One more time...Google is your firend.  Look up anti-black riots in Israel.   educate yourself


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept Jesus christ as your savior and the son of God?  Wouldn't tht make you a Christian...or does your hate for blacks guarantee that you remain a Jew?
Click to expand...

Jesus and his followers were Jews, so were the people who wrote the NT.  They never renounced their faith.  

It's always fun to remind bigoted ignorant assholes of this basic fact, and observe their denials.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...up yours.
> 
> 
> 
> With a rubber hose?
> 
> Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant asshole.  Jews fought side by side with blacks in the civil rights movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now they spew hate and racism in America while the israeli Jews attack and beat yup blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you make it sound like it happens often, yet you only have ONE incident to show us.
> 
> One more time, post a link of the other alleged attacks you speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more time...Google is your firend.  Look up anti-black riots in Israel.   educate yourself
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about riots, I'm talking about Blacks getting beaten up in Israel. You said it happened hundreds of times...How did you come to that conclusion?'?
Judging by your answers, you're a Jew hating liar with half a brain..if that..


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and we are laughing our asses off at you, what a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, are you and burnt toast blowing each other off while planning an attack ona anegor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> put the bottle down, shithead.  You're ignorant and stupid enough without the alcohol, bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no coincidence that his username is Nutz
Click to expand...

Must have been his childhood nickname.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
Click to expand...


And the slam dunk!!!!!  My boy Nutz.  Roudy, I'm sorry, but you are borderline retarded and anybody seeing this will know that.  Your reputation is officially destroyed.


----------



## Nutz

toastman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rubber hose?
> 
> Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant asshole.  Jews fought side by side with blacks in the civil rights movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now they spew hate and racism in America while the israeli Jews attack and beat yup blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you make it sound like it happens often, yet you only have ONE incident to show us.
> 
> One more time, post a link of the other alleged attacks you speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more time...Google is your firend.  Look up anti-black riots in Israel.   educate yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about riots, I'm talking about Blacks getting beaten up in Israel. You said it happened hundreds of times...How did you come to that conclusion?'?
> Judging by your answers, you're a Jew hating liar with half a brain..if that..
Click to expand...

Yes, in the Jewish ant-black riots...they beat up black people....stoned them and raped them.  Jesus, educate yourself.  It isn't that hard.  Google is your firend.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this thread was originally a satire about Hamas suicide bombers, but it was moved to the humor zone because someone probably whined about it.  Was it you? Does it bother you that someone bashed Hamas, are you a terrorist ass licker?
Click to expand...


Thread was hijacked pages ago by a couple of posters that want to stir up trouble.
We have gone through several individual topic here just this evening.
Time to start a new thread.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
Click to expand...


Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept Jesus christ as your savior and the son of God?  Wouldn't tht make you a Christian...or does your hate for blacks guarantee that you remain a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus and his followers were Jews, so were the people who wrote the NT.  They never renounced their faith.
> 
> It's always fun to remind bigoted ignorant assholes of this basic fact, and observe their denials.
Click to expand...

So all Christians are really Jews?


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this thread was originally a satire about Hamas suicide bombers, but it was moved to the humor zone because someone probably whined about it.  Was it you? Does it bother you that someone bashed Hamas, are you a terrorist ass licker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like for me to support kller muslims so you can justify your hate for the negro...wouldn't you?
Click to expand...

More vomit.  Where have you seen anything negative about blacks from me?


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
Click to expand...

Didn't say they did.  But it was written by Jews.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and we are laughing our asses off at you, what a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, are you and burnt toast blowing each other off while planning an attack ona anegor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> put the bottle down, shithead.  You're ignorant and stupid enough without the alcohol, bigot.
Click to expand...


Hey, if you can't form a coherent argument without swearing, then don't, because by swearing and insulting which is 90% of your post turns to shit.  Bullshit.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept Jesus christ as your savior and the son of God?  Wouldn't tht make you a Christian...or does your hate for blacks guarantee that you remain a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus and his followers were Jews, so were the people who wrote the NT.  They never renounced their faith.
> 
> It's always fun to remind bigoted ignorant assholes of this basic fact, and observe their denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all Christians are really Jews?
Click to expand...

Nope.  One more strike and you're out.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and we are laughing our asses off at you, what a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, are you and burnt toast blowing each other off while planning an attack ona anegor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> put the bottle down, shithead.  You're ignorant and stupid enough without the alcohol, bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no coincidence that his username is Nutz
Click to expand...


You are the one to talk, burnt toast.  man you asked for that one.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept Jesus christ as your savior and the son of God?  Wouldn't tht make you a Christian...or does your hate for blacks guarantee that you remain a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus and his followers were Jews, so were the people who wrote the NT.  They never renounced their faith.
> 
> It's always fun to remind bigoted ignorant assholes of this basic fact, and observe their denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all Christians are really Jews?
Click to expand...


I think this guy wants to convert?


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue...stck to defending Jews who attack innocent blacks...that seems to be more your speed.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this thread was originally a satire about Hamas suicide bombers, but it was moved to the humor zone because someone probably whined about it.  Was it you? Does it bother you that someone bashed Hamas, are you a terrorist ass licker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like for me to support kller muslims so you can justify your hate for the negro...wouldn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More vomit.  Where have you seen anything negative about blacks from me?
Click to expand...

When you defend racists like ghook and Jroc...and denythe hate that exists for blacks in Israel...you define yourself without spewing the nonsense.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept Jesus christ as your savior and the son of God?  Wouldn't tht make you a Christian...or does your hate for blacks guarantee that you remain a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus and his followers were Jews, so were the people who wrote the NT.  They never renounced their faith.
> 
> It's always fun to remind bigoted ignorant assholes of this basic fact, and observe their denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all Christians are really Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this guy wants to convert?
Click to expand...

Maybe...he has to denounce Jewish racism before Jesus will accept him though.  otherwise...he wll just be a catholic.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say they did.  But it was written by Jews.
Click to expand...


No Christians.  Jew didn't believe Jesus was the messiah and died and rose again.  Try again.  Actually this time provide a link that explains the difference between Jews and Christians.  You need to learn, so have at it.


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept Jesus christ as your savior and the son of God?  Wouldn't tht make you a Christian...or does your hate for blacks guarantee that you remain a Jew?
Click to expand...


Trying to proselytize on a poitical forum?  We have an assortment of religions and agnostics that post here.  Some are knowledgeable, other barely and a few really have not understanding of their own faith.

There is a religion forum for you to post on, unless they threw you out.  There are always the rant and flame forums you can blow steam on.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread wasn't about race relations, but you made it so. Nobody's even reading this, we're in the humor zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and we are laughing our asses off at you, what a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, are you and burnt toast blowing each other off while planning an attack ona anegor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> put the bottle down, shithead.  You're ignorant and stupid enough without the alcohol, bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if you can't form a coherent argument without swearing, then don't, because by swearing and insulting which is 90% of your post turns to shit.  Bullshit.
Click to expand...


you must be talking about yourselves.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy,



> The essential difference between Jews and Christians is that Christians accept Jesus as messiah and personal savior. Jesus is not part of Jewish theology. Amongst Jews Jesus is not considered a divine being. Therefore all holidays which have a connection to the life of Jesus are not part of Jewish life and/or practice (Christmas, Easter, Lent, Advent, Palm Sunday, etc.).
> 
> Judaism originates as a result of the covenantal relationship between God and Abraham. The Bible (Hebrew Bible which doesn't include New Testament for reasons stated previously) is our sacred literature. The relationship between the Jewish people and God is documented in the text. In Bible the history, culture, language, theology, and practices of the Jewish people are presented.


What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism


Google it you moron.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept Jesus christ as your savior and the son of God?  Wouldn't tht make you a Christian...or does your hate for blacks guarantee that you remain a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus and his followers were Jews, so were the people who wrote the NT.  They never renounced their faith.
> 
> It's always fun to remind bigoted ignorant assholes of this basic fact, and observe their denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all Christians are really Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  One more strike and you're out.
Click to expand...

Then explain yourself...Christian hater.  If one accepts Jesus Christ as the Son of God...are they still Jewish?


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this thread was originally in the Killer Muslim, Racist Jew forum.
> 
> Ether way...I am laughing my ass off.  Too bad you are too much of a victim to have a sense of humor.
> 
> Perhaps you can go beat up a black guy to make you feel uplifted.  That is what Israeli Jews do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and we are laughing our asses off at you, what a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, are you and burnt toast blowing each other off while planning an attack ona anegor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> put the bottle down, *shithead. * You're* ignorant* and *stupid *enough without the alcohol,* bigot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if you can't form a coherent argument without swearing, then don't, because by swearing and insulting which is 90% of your post turns to shit.  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you must be talking about yourselves.
Click to expand...


I quoted you actually right above me do you see the bold?  You're toast.  Burnt toast.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Roudy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The essential difference between Jews and Christians is that Christians accept Jesus as messiah and personal savior. Jesus is not part of Jewish theology. Amongst Jews Jesus is not considered a divine being. Therefore all holidays which have a connection to the life of Jesus are not part of Jewish life and/or practice (Christmas, Easter, Lent, Advent, Palm Sunday, etc.).
> 
> Judaism originates as a result of the covenantal relationship between God and Abraham. The Bible (Hebrew Bible which doesn't include New Testament for reasons stated previously) is our sacred literature. The relationship between the Jewish people and God is documented in the text. In Bible the history, culture, language, theology, and practices of the Jewish people are presented.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism
> 
> 
> Google it you moron.
Click to expand...

The fact that you had to post that is ridiculous.


----------



## Judicial review

I need a burrito...


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The essential difference between Jews and Christians is that Christians accept Jesus as messiah and personal savior. Jesus is not part of Jewish theology. Amongst Jews Jesus is not considered a divine being. Therefore all holidays which have a connection to the life of Jesus are not part of Jewish life and/or practice (Christmas, Easter, Lent, Advent, Palm Sunday, etc.).
> 
> Judaism originates as a result of the covenantal relationship between God and Abraham. The Bible (Hebrew Bible which doesn't include New Testament for reasons stated previously) is our sacred literature. The relationship between the Jewish people and God is documented in the text. In Bible the history, culture, language, theology, and practices of the Jewish people are presented.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism
> 
> 
> Google it you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you had to post that is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Agreed.  I'm going to taco bell.  Starving.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> I need a burrito...


  I just ate one.


----------



## Judicial review

Forgot I'm dieting.  Got a can of peaches instead.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say they did.  But it was written by Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Christians.  Jew didn't believe Jesus was the messiah and died and rose again.  Try again.  Actually this time provide a link that explains the difference between Jews and Christians.  You need to learn, so have at it.
Click to expand...

Actually this topic has only been discussed in depth at least a million times.  It's the first thing Jew hating bigots bring up, and they always walk away with egg on their face.  You think you're being ORIGINAL?  Ha ha ha.  Give it a break.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a burrito...
> 
> 
> 
> I just ate one.
Click to expand...


Thats funny.  Great minds think alike.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say they did.  But it was written by Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Christians.  Jew didn't believe Jesus was the messiah and died and rose again.  Try again.  Actually this time provide a link that explains the difference between Jews and Christians.  You need to learn, so have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this topic has only been discussed in depth at least a million times.  It's the first thing Jew hating bigots bring up, and they always walk away with egg on their face.  You think you're being ORIGINAL?  Ha ha ha.  Give it a break.
Click to expand...


A million times?  Apparently it was talked about a million times amongst a bunch of retarded morons.


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...up yours.
> 
> 
> 
> With a rubber hose?
> 
> Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant asshole.  Jews fought side by side with blacks in the civil rights movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now they spew hate and racism in America while the israeli Jews attack and beat yup blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you make it sound like it happens often, yet you only have ONE incident to show us.
> 
> One more time, post a link of the other alleged attacks you speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more time...Google is your firend.  Look up anti-black riots in Israel.   educate yourself
Click to expand...


The protest over illegals and abuse of black Israelis are not the same.
Sudanese were illegals that Israel has found a refuge for them in Rwanda.  They are not Israeli and cannot stay in Israel.
The Ethiopian issue is not a color but issue of religion.  Ethiopian christians in Israel have cause some conflict in the christian community as well.  Fight have broken out in the Holy Sepulchre among the Ethiopian monks and the Greeks and Russians, etc.  Color has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say they did.  But it was written by Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Christians.  Jew didn't believe Jesus was the messiah and died and rose again.  Try again.  Actually this time provide a link that explains the difference between Jews and Christians.  You need to learn, so have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this topic has only been discussed in depth at least a million times.  It's the first thing Jew hating bigots bring up, and they always walk away with egg on their face.  You think you're being ORIGINAL?  Ha ha ha.  Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A million times?  Apparently it was talked about a million times amongst a bunch of retarded morons.
Click to expand...

And he is yet to make that amazing point!


----------



## Judicial review

Where whitey?  I mean Roudy... oops!!


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a rubber hose?
> 
> Dude...just look up Jewish anti-black riots and Jews throwng rocks and attacking nnocentblack men on the streets because they aren't Jewish enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant asshole.  Jews fought side by side with blacks in the civil rights movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now they spew hate and racism in America while the israeli Jews attack and beat yup blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you make it sound like it happens often, yet you only have ONE incident to show us.
> 
> One more time, post a link of the other alleged attacks you speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more time...Google is your firend.  Look up anti-black riots in Israel.   educate yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The protest over illegals and abuse of black Israelis are not the same.
> Sudanese were illegals that Israel has found a refuge for them in Rwanda.  They are not Israeli and cannot stay in Israel.
> The Ethiopian issue is not a color but issue of religion.  Ethiopian christians in Israel have cause some conflict in the christian community as well.  Fight have broken out in the Holy Sepulchre among the Ethiopian monks and the Greeks and Russians, etc.  Color has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

You truly need to educate yourself with a simple google search and see how these attacks are clearly racially motivated. But apparently, you don't like to learn the truth...you would rather lie


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say they did.  But it was written by Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Christians.  Jew didn't believe Jesus was the messiah and died and rose again.  Try again.  Actually this time provide a link that explains the difference between Jews and Christians.  You need to learn, so have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this topic has only been discussed in depth at least a million times.  It's the first thing Jew hating bigots bring up, and they always walk away with egg on their face.  You think you're being ORIGINAL?  Ha ha ha.  Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A million times?  Apparently it was talked about a million times amongst a bunch of retarded morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is yet to make that amazing point!
Click to expand...


This is a good debate to show up stoned for, because good lord you can be high as a kite and still make this point.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Where whitey?  I mean Roudy... oops!!


He must be roving the streets with his jew gang...looking for blacks to beat up while he tells Christans all christians are really Jews.


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
Click to expand...


Apostles were jews, so were paul and luke.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy roddy jewboy is bitching...his thread had 2 posts before I entered...now it is well over 300.


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apostles were jews, so were paul and luke.
Click to expand...

Jews who accepted Jesus as the Son of God.  They were Christians.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Fuck off asshole. I unlike your buttboy don't need to call my boyfr
> It's what Jesus taught, so you tell me, dipweed?
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
Click to expand...


Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the slam dunk!!!!!  My boy Nutz.  Roudy, I'm sorry, but you are borderline retarded and anybody seeing this will know that.  Your reputation is officially destroyed.
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha.  You keep showering yourself with empty complements.  Thank you for the laughs.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
Click to expand...

  You jews are funny.  

A man accepts Jesus as his savior.  that makes them Christian, as Chrstians believe Jesus was the son of God...which Paul taught.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
Click to expand...

A jew that converted to Christianity, you bigot.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept Jesus christ as your savior and the son of God?  Wouldn't tht make you a Christian...or does your hate for blacks guarantee that you remain a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus and his followers were Jews, so were the people who wrote the NT.  They never renounced their faith.
> 
> It's always fun to remind bigoted ignorant assholes of this basic fact, and observe their denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all Christians are really Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this guy wants to convert?
Click to expand...

I have reservations about all organized religions.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jews are funny.
> 
> A man accepts Jesus as his savior.  that makes them Christian, as Chrstians believe Jesus was the son of God...which Paul taught.
Click to expand...


Hey, you coulda been a good preacher at your KKK chapter.  You coulda been a contender.  Instead you're here making yourself look like a total dufus.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jews are funny.
> 
> A man accepts Jesus as his savior.  that makes them Christian, as Chrstians believe Jesus was the son of God...which Paul taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you coulda been a good preacher at your KKK chapter.  You coulda been a contender.  Instead you're here making yourself look like a total dufus.
Click to expand...

Like Jews..the KKK us not too keen on black people.


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apostles were jews, so were paul and luke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews who accepted Jesus as the Son of God.  They were Christians.
Click to expand...


The slit came after a hundred year over following the jewish laws by converts.  The early followers observed the jewish laws and prayed in the synagogues with other jews.  Pagan converts of Paul did not want to follow the jewish laws.
Paul and Jesus' brother James have conflicts about this over the years.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The essential difference between Jews and Christians is that Christians accept Jesus as messiah and personal savior. Jesus is not part of Jewish theology. Amongst Jews Jesus is not considered a divine being. Therefore all holidays which have a connection to the life of Jesus are not part of Jewish life and/or practice (Christmas, Easter, Lent, Advent, Palm Sunday, etc.).
> 
> Judaism originates as a result of the covenantal relationship between God and Abraham. The Bible (Hebrew Bible which doesn't include New Testament for reasons stated previously) is our sacred literature. The relationship between the Jewish people and God is documented in the text. In Bible the history, culture, language, theology, and practices of the Jewish people are presented.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism
> 
> 
> Google it you moron.
Click to expand...

Go back to my original post, retard, that's EXACTLY what I said.  Christians believe Jesus to be the Messiah of the Old Testament.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jews are funny.
> 
> A man accepts Jesus as his savior.  that makes them Christian, as Chrstians believe Jesus was the son of God...which Paul taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you coulda been a good preacher at your KKK chapter.  You coulda been a contender.  Instead you're here making yourself look like a total dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Jews..the KKK us not too keen on black people.
Click to expand...

Funny, cause the KKK hates both Jews and blacks.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jew that converted to Christianity, you bigot.
Click to expand...

Did you just call someone else a bigot???


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say they did.  But it was written by Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Christians.  Jew didn't believe Jesus was the messiah and died and rose again.  Try again.  Actually this time provide a link that explains the difference between Jews and Christians.  You need to learn, so have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this topic has only been discussed in depth at least a million times.  It's the first thing Jew hating bigots bring up, and they always walk away with egg on their face.  You think you're being ORIGINAL?  Ha ha ha.  Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A million times?  Apparently it was talked about a million times amongst a bunch of retarded morons.
Click to expand...

Yes, a million times, throughout history and on this board by bigots.


----------



## aris2chat

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jews are funny.
> 
> A man accepts Jesus as his savior.  that makes them Christian, as Chrstians believe Jesus was the son of God...which Paul taught.
Click to expand...


Paulism is not really christianity.  It was created to make conversion more palatable to pagans.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what am I supposed to be telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
Click to expand...


all until Jesus died and rose again.  Next time complete your sentences.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The essential difference between Jews and Christians is that Christians accept Jesus as messiah and personal savior. Jesus is not part of Jewish theology. Amongst Jews Jesus is not considered a divine being. Therefore all holidays which have a connection to the life of Jesus are not part of Jewish life and/or practice (Christmas, Easter, Lent, Advent, Palm Sunday, etc.).
> 
> Judaism originates as a result of the covenantal relationship between God and Abraham. The Bible (Hebrew Bible which doesn't include New Testament for reasons stated previously) is our sacred literature. The relationship between the Jewish people and God is documented in the text. In Bible the history, culture, language, theology, and practices of the Jewish people are presented.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism
> 
> 
> Google it you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to my original post, retard, that's EXACTLY what I said.  Christians believe Jesus to be the Messiah of the Old Testament.
Click to expand...


Yes, AND that goes against Jewish theology. Next time complete your sentences.


----------



## Judicial review

aris2chat said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jews are funny.
> 
> A man accepts Jesus as his savior.  that makes them Christian, as Chrstians believe Jesus was the son of God...which Paul taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paulism is not really christianity.  It was created to make conversion more palatable to pagans.
Click to expand...


Lol..  you are making up a false religion now or your own bible.  Go build a clan.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what Judaism is about, the religion that Jesus taught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all until Jesus died and rose again.  Next time complete your sentences.
Click to expand...

I can't talk to these anti-Christan bigots anymore.  They are just making shit up...everyone, accoding to them is Jewish....except black people...blacks are just meant to be punching bags for the Jewry.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't believe in the new testament.  Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say they did.  But it was written by Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Christians.  Jew didn't believe Jesus was the messiah and died and rose again.  Try again.  Actually this time provide a link that explains the difference between Jews and Christians.  You need to learn, so have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this topic has only been discussed in depth at least a million times.  It's the first thing Jew hating bigots bring up, and they always walk away with egg on their face.  You think you're being ORIGINAL?  Ha ha ha.  Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A million times?  Apparently it was talked about a million times amongst a bunch of retarded morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a million times, throughout history and on this board by bigots.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I got you there.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all until Jesus died and rose again.  Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't talk to these anti-Christan bigots anymore.  They are just making shit up...everyone, accoding to them is Jewish....except black people...blacks are just meant to be punching bags for the Jewry.
Click to expand...



Believe it or not what you wrote has more truth in it than anything they said today.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The essential difference between Jews and Christians is that Christians accept Jesus as messiah and personal savior. Jesus is not part of Jewish theology. Amongst Jews Jesus is not considered a divine being. Therefore all holidays which have a connection to the life of Jesus are not part of Jewish life and/or practice (Christmas, Easter, Lent, Advent, Palm Sunday, etc.).
> 
> Judaism originates as a result of the covenantal relationship between God and Abraham. The Bible (Hebrew Bible which doesn't include New Testament for reasons stated previously) is our sacred literature. The relationship between the Jewish people and God is documented in the text. In Bible the history, culture, language, theology, and practices of the Jewish people are presented.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism
> 
> 
> Google it you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to my original post, retard, that's EXACTLY what I said.  Christians believe Jesus to be the Messiah of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, AND that goes against Jewish theology. Next time complete your sentences.
Click to expand...


Every religion goes against another religion's theology, genius.  Wow.


----------



## SAYIT

Nutz said:


> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook...



 Did I miss something? When did a hateful board bigot like you become the arbiter of who else is bigoted? Does the term "hypocrite" ring a bell?


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say they did.  But it was written by Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Christians.  Jew didn't believe Jesus was the messiah and died and rose again.  Try again.  Actually this time provide a link that explains the difference between Jews and Christians.  You need to learn, so have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this topic has only been discussed in depth at least a million times.  It's the first thing Jew hating bigots bring up, and they always walk away with egg on their face.  You think you're being ORIGINAL?  Ha ha ha.  Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A million times?  Apparently it was talked about a million times amongst a bunch of retarded morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a million times, throughout history and on this board by bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got you there.
Click to expand...

No, you're just being very ordinary and repetitive.  Very boring.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The essential difference between Jews and Christians is that Christians accept Jesus as messiah and personal savior. Jesus is not part of Jewish theology. Amongst Jews Jesus is not considered a divine being. Therefore all holidays which have a connection to the life of Jesus are not part of Jewish life and/or practice (Christmas, Easter, Lent, Advent, Palm Sunday, etc.).
> 
> Judaism originates as a result of the covenantal relationship between God and Abraham. The Bible (Hebrew Bible which doesn't include New Testament for reasons stated previously) is our sacred literature. The relationship between the Jewish people and God is documented in the text. In Bible the history, culture, language, theology, and practices of the Jewish people are presented.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism
> 
> 
> Google it you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to my original post, retard, that's EXACTLY what I said.  Christians believe Jesus to be the Messiah of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, AND that goes against Jewish theology. Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every religion goes against another religion's theology, genius.  Wow.
Click to expand...


Yes.  we aren't debating which one is correct, but I'm simply educating you on the differences between Jews and Christians.  WOW!  Lol..


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Christians.  Jew didn't believe Jesus was the messiah and died and rose again.  Try again.  Actually this time provide a link that explains the difference between Jews and Christians.  You need to learn, so have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this topic has only been discussed in depth at least a million times.  It's the first thing Jew hating bigots bring up, and they always walk away with egg on their face.  You think you're being ORIGINAL?  Ha ha ha.  Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A million times?  Apparently it was talked about a million times amongst a bunch of retarded morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a million times, throughout history and on this board by bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got you there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just being very ordinary and repetitive.  Very boring.
Click to expand...


Oh I got you alright and EVERYBODY knows.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all until Jesus died and rose again.  Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't talk to these anti-Christan bigots anymore.  They are just making shit up...everyone, accoding to them is Jewish....except black people...blacks are just meant to be punching bags for the Jewry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not what you wrote has more truth in it than anything they said today.
Click to expand...


You guys need a bed?  LOL


----------



## Nutz

SAYIT said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? When did a hateful board bigot like you become the arbiter of who else is bigoted? Does the term "hypocrite" ring a bell?
Click to expand...

Now the canadian teaper  is here. He must have heard that Jews were planning to attack nblacks and came rushng to help thge Jews


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The essential difference between Jews and Christians is that Christians accept Jesus as messiah and personal savior. Jesus is not part of Jewish theology. Amongst Jews Jesus is not considered a divine being. Therefore all holidays which have a connection to the life of Jesus are not part of Jewish life and/or practice (Christmas, Easter, Lent, Advent, Palm Sunday, etc.).
> 
> Judaism originates as a result of the covenantal relationship between God and Abraham. The Bible (Hebrew Bible which doesn't include New Testament for reasons stated previously) is our sacred literature. The relationship between the Jewish people and God is documented in the text. In Bible the history, culture, language, theology, and practices of the Jewish people are presented.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism
> 
> 
> Google it you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to my original post, retard, that's EXACTLY what I said.  Christians believe Jesus to be the Messiah of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, AND that goes against Jewish theology. Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every religion goes against another religion's theology, genius.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  we aren't debating which one is correct, but I'm simply educating you on the differences between Jews and Christians.  WOW!  Lol..
Click to expand...


You need to be educated before educating.  Wow.


----------



## SAYIT

Nutz said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook...
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? When did a hateful board bigot like you become the arbiter of who else is bigoted? Does the term "hypocrite" ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the canadian teaper  is here. He must have heard that Jews were planning to attack nblacks and came rushng to help thge Jews
Click to expand...

 
They don't need my help handling bigoted lightweights like you, Princess.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this topic has only been discussed in depth at least a million times.  It's the first thing Jew hating bigots bring up, and they always walk away with egg on their face.  You think you're being ORIGINAL?  Ha ha ha.  Give it a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A million times?  Apparently it was talked about a million times amongst a bunch of retarded morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a million times, throughout history and on this board by bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got you there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just being very ordinary and repetitive.  Very boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I got you alright and EVERYBODY knows.
Click to expand...

You got nothing but a big ego combined with low IQ.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism
> 
> 
> Google it you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to my original post, retard, that's EXACTLY what I said.  Christians believe Jesus to be the Messiah of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, AND that goes against Jewish theology. Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every religion goes against another religion's theology, genius.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  we aren't debating which one is correct, but I'm simply educating you on the differences between Jews and Christians.  WOW!  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be educated before educating.  Wow.
Click to expand...


Went right over your head.  Whewwww!!  There it goes!!  Off into the distance.


----------



## Roudy

SAYIT said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook...
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? When did a hateful board bigot like you become the arbiter of who else is bigoted? Does the term "hypocrite" ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the canadian teaper  is here. He must have heard that Jews were planning to attack nblacks and came rushng to help thge Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need my help handling bigoted lightweights like you, Princess.
Click to expand...

It's literally effortless dealing with these two nincompoops.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> A million times?  Apparently it was talked about a million times amongst a bunch of retarded morons.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a million times, throughout history and on this board by bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got you there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just being very ordinary and repetitive.  Very boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I got you alright and EVERYBODY knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got nothing but a big ego combined with low IQ.
Click to expand...


If it makes you feel better I'll allow you to keep thinking that way.......................I'm nice like that.


----------



## toastman

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then why did he get arrested by them to stand trial and mocked by them and judged then crucified?  You can NEVER answer this question, because it goes against Jewish teachings.  You are in fact a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jewish teachings regarding Jesus.  The New Testament was written by Jews, stop making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the NT was written by men who accepted Jesus Christ as the son of God and their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul was indisputably a Jew who wrote more than half of the NT and unreservedly loyal to Judaism. You are very ignorant about your own faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all until Jesus died and rose again.  Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't talk to these anti-Christan bigots anymore.  They are just making shit up...everyone, accoding to them is Jewish....except black people...blacks are just meant to be punching bags for the Jewry.
Click to expand...


No one in this thread said or implied what you claim. Again, you are lying. You are a pathetic and demented bigot, and I mean that


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook...
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? When did a hateful board bigot like you become the arbiter of who else is bigoted? Does the term "hypocrite" ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the canadian teaper  is here. He must have heard that Jews were planning to attack nblacks and came rushng to help thge Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need my help handling bigoted lightweights like you, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's literally effortless dealing with these two nincompoops.
Click to expand...


Doesn't take much effort to make up your own theory's and definitions does it?  I mean after all you would know and what's his name.


----------



## toastman

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a million times, throughout history and on this board by bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got you there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just being very ordinary and repetitive.  Very boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I got you alright and EVERYBODY knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got nothing but a big ego combined with low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better I'll allow you to keep thinking that way.......................I'm nice like that.
Click to expand...


Well, he was 100% correct.


----------



## Judicial review

toastman said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got you there.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're just being very ordinary and repetitive.  Very boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I got you alright and EVERYBODY knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got nothing but a big ego combined with low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better I'll allow you to keep thinking that way.......................I'm nice like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he was 100% correct.
Click to expand...


Coming from you that means as much as my poop stained toilet.  Though you can kinda tell what I had for dinner.  Corn.


----------



## Nutz

*yawn*


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook...
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? When did a hateful board bigot like you become the arbiter of who else is bigoted? Does the term "hypocrite" ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the canadian teaper  is here. He must have heard that Jews were planning to attack nblacks and came rushng to help thge Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need my help handling bigoted lightweights like you, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's literally effortless dealing with these two nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much effort to make up your own theory's and definitions does it?  I mean after all you would know and what's his name.
Click to expand...

What's his name?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? When did a hateful board bigot like you become the arbiter of who else is bigoted? Does the term "hypocrite" ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> Now the canadian teaper  is here. He must have heard that Jews were planning to attack nblacks and came rushng to help thge Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need my help handling bigoted lightweights like you, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's literally effortless dealing with these two nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much effort to make up your own theory's and definitions does it?  I mean after all you would know and what's his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's his name?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Oh thank you for reminding me, Burnt toast.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is as smple as color.  Look at how the Jewry is represented here.  You have Jroc spewing anti-black propaganda every chance he gets then you have the likes of Ghook...
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? When did a hateful board bigot like you become the arbiter of who else is bigoted? Does the term "hypocrite" ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the canadian teaper  is here. He must have heard that Jews were planning to attack nblacks and came rushng to help thge Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need my help handling bigoted lightweights like you, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's literally effortless dealing with these two nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much effort to make up your own theory's and definitions does it?  I mean after all you would know and what's his name.
Click to expand...


We're up to about 350 posts after your bigot boyfriend jumped in to inject his Jew hate, and you guys haven't been able to make a dent.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> *yawn*


You're like a cloud; once you fuck off, it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? When did a hateful board bigot like you become the arbiter of who else is bigoted? Does the term "hypocrite" ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> Now the canadian teaper  is here. He must have heard that Jews were planning to attack nblacks and came rushng to help thge Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need my help handling bigoted lightweights like you, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's literally effortless dealing with these two nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much effort to make up your own theory's and definitions does it?  I mean after all you would know and what's his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're up to about 350 posts after your bigot boyfriend jumped in to inject his Jew hate, and you guys haven't been able to make a dent.
Click to expand...


Apparently we brought down the house, because you can't debate the topic anymore.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the canadian teaper  is here. He must have heard that Jews were planning to attack nblacks and came rushng to help thge Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need my help handling bigoted lightweights like you, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's literally effortless dealing with these two nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much effort to make up your own theory's and definitions does it?  I mean after all you would know and what's his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're up to about 350 posts after your bigot boyfriend jumped in to inject his Jew hate, and you guys haven't been able to make a dent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently we brought down the house, because you can't debate the topic anymore.
Click to expand...

Topic?  Pffft.  You brought down your pantalones.  Your Indian name from now on is Big Ego, Little IQ.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need my help handling bigoted lightweights like you, Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> It's literally effortless dealing with these two nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much effort to make up your own theory's and definitions does it?  I mean after all you would know and what's his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're up to about 350 posts after your bigot boyfriend jumped in to inject his Jew hate, and you guys haven't been able to make a dent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently we brought down the house, because you can't debate the topic anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Topic?  Pffft.  You brought down your pantalones.  Your Indian name from now on is Big Ego, Little IQ.
Click to expand...


Boy you sound pissed.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> What are the main differences between a Jew and a Christian Reform Judaism
> 
> 
> Google it you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to my original post, retard, that's EXACTLY what I said.  Christians believe Jesus to be the Messiah of the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, AND that goes against Jewish theology. Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every religion goes against another religion's theology, genius.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  we aren't debating which one is correct, but I'm simply educating you on the differences between Jews and Christians.  WOW!  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be educated before educating.  Wow.
Click to expand...


I am always surprised by how little most people know of their own faith let alone the faith of others.  I understand I have a bit of an advantage over some but even on some of the most basis points there is so much misinformation and too often corruption of theology and dogma.
I would have hoped that people who intent to speak about religion would have a higher understanding.  Some sound like they have rarely is ever actually read their holy text let alone studied it.  History is part of every school curriculum but study of religion in history or the history of the churches seem to be absent in the education of many.


----------



## Nutz

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to my original post, retard, that's EXACTLY what I said.  Christians believe Jesus to be the Messiah of the Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, AND that goes against Jewish theology. Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every religion goes against another religion's theology, genius.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  we aren't debating which one is correct, but I'm simply educating you on the differences between Jews and Christians.  WOW!  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be educated before educating.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am always surprised by how little most people know of their own faith let alone the faith of others.  I understand I have a bit of an advantage over some but even on some of the most basis points there is so much misinformation and too often corruption of theology and dogma.
> I would have hoped that people who intent to speak about religion would have a higher understanding.  Some sound like they have rarely is ever actually read their holy text let alone studied it.  History is part of every school curriculum but study of religion in history or the history of the churches seem to be absent in the education of many.
Click to expand...

  Your understanding is based on Jewish hate and arrogance.  Your attempt to redefine Christianity is as offensive as the racist Jews who beat black people.  

Like I said...you are either part of the arrogant hate monger Jews or a Catholic.


----------



## Judicial review

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, AND that goes against Jewish theology. Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every religion goes against another religion's theology, genius.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  we aren't debating which one is correct, but I'm simply educating you on the differences between Jews and Christians.  WOW!  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be educated before educating.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am always surprised by how little most people know of their own faith let alone the faith of others.  I understand I have a bit of an advantage over some but even on some of the most basis points there is so much misinformation and too often corruption of theology and dogma.
> I would have hoped that people who intent to speak about religion would have a higher understanding.  Some sound like they have rarely is ever actually read their holy text let alone studied it.  History is part of every school curriculum but study of religion in history or the history of the churches seem to be absent in the education of many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is based on Jewish hate and arrogance.  Your attempt to redefine Christianity is as offensive as the racist Jews who beat black people.
> 
> Like I said...you are either part of the arrogant hate monger Jews or a Catholic.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## teddyearp

Nutz said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dipshit, please tell me where Israel has their 'Statue of Liberty" with a plaque like ours does. * And mainly tell me how Jewish those Sudanese are and where it says they are*.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called the Torah.  It says that srael is promised land...for ALL Jews...not just white racist Jews. ...Dipshit.
Click to expand...


Reading comprehension issues I see.  Answer the whole question. I increased the size of the part you still need to learn how to read for your ease.


----------



## teddyearp

Nutz said:


> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.



A major riot in Tel Aviv last sunday I would not call minor outrage.

Link(s) : riot in tel aviv - Google Search


----------



## teddyearp

Nutz said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you quit believing all the bullshit hate sites you are swallowing and go see for yourself, jerk.  I say that because I just got back and saw plenty of happy Black people working, shopping, recreating and just living their lives right along side the white people.
> 
> 
> 
> You should educate yourself.  Racist Jews beating black Ethiopians is only the tip of the iceberg.  They are refusing black Jewish refugees...they would rather see these black Jews get killed by killer muslims.
Click to expand...


Come to think of it, here is another prime example of your reading comprehension problem(s).  If you going to cherry pick what you will answer to and not answer fully, then shut the fuck up.

So again NUTZ, why don't you grow a pair of nutz and go there and see for yourself.  Hike the Golan heights.  Walk the streets of Tel Aviv, Tiberius, and Jerusalem.  Then come back and tell us what you saw WITH YOUR OWN EYES!!


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, AND that goes against Jewish theology. Next time complete your sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every religion goes against another religion's theology, genius.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  we aren't debating which one is correct, but I'm simply educating you on the differences between Jews and Christians.  WOW!  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be educated before educating.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am always surprised by how little most people know of their own faith let alone the faith of others.  I understand I have a bit of an advantage over some but even on some of the most basis points there is so much misinformation and too often corruption of theology and dogma.
> I would have hoped that people who intent to speak about religion would have a higher understanding.  Some sound like they have rarely is ever actually read their holy text let alone studied it.  History is part of every school curriculum but study of religion in history or the history of the churches seem to be absent in the education of many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is based on Jewish hate and arrogance.  Your attempt to redefine Christianity is as offensive as the racist Jews who beat black people.
> 
> Like I said...you are either part of the arrogant hate monger Jews or a Catholic.
Click to expand...


So if it goes against your ignorance and stupidity then it's based on Jewish hate or the person's a Catholic, which disqualifies them as a Christian?   

Were you born an idiot or did you have to work at it?


----------



## Roudy

teddyearp said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you quit believing all the bullshit hate sites you are swallowing and go see for yourself, jerk.  I say that because I just got back and saw plenty of happy Black people working, shopping, recreating and just living their lives right along side the white people.
> 
> 
> 
> You should educate yourself.  Racist Jews beating black Ethiopians is only the tip of the iceberg.  They are refusing black Jewish refugees...they would rather see these black Jews get killed by killer muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, here is another prime example of your reading comprehension problem(s).  If you going to cherry pick what you will answer to and not answer fully, then shut the fuck up.
> 
> So again NUTZ, why don't you grow a pair of nutz and go there and see for yourself.  Hike the Golan heights.  Walk the streets of Tel Aviv, Tiberius, and Jerusalem.  Then come back and tell us what you saw WITH YOUR OWN EYES!!
Click to expand...


Some day Nutz will go far...and stay there.  Maybe he isn't stupid, just very unlucky when he starts thinking.


----------



## SAYIT

teddyearp said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dipshit, please tell me where Israel has their 'Statue of Liberty" with a plaque like ours does. * And mainly tell me how Jewish those Sudanese are and where it says they are*.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called the Torah.  It says that srael is promised land...for ALL Jews...not just white racist Jews. ...Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading comprehension issues I see...
Click to expand...


He's clearly blinded by skin color.


----------



## Nutz

teddyearp said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A major riot in Tel Aviv last sunday I would not call minor outrage.
> 
> Link(s) : riot in tel aviv - Google Search
Click to expand...

Yeah,...that was just one of many Israeli attacks on black people.  I am glad you are paying attention.  And...you do realize...there are more cities in Israel, than Tel Aviv...right?


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every religion goes against another religion's theology, genius.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  we aren't debating which one is correct, but I'm simply educating you on the differences between Jews and Christians.  WOW!  Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be educated before educating.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am always surprised by how little most people know of their own faith let alone the faith of others.  I understand I have a bit of an advantage over some but even on some of the most basis points there is so much misinformation and too often corruption of theology and dogma.
> I would have hoped that people who intent to speak about religion would have a higher understanding.  Some sound like they have rarely is ever actually read their holy text let alone studied it.  History is part of every school curriculum but study of religion in history or the history of the churches seem to be absent in the education of many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is based on Jewish hate and arrogance.  Your attempt to redefine Christianity is as offensive as the racist Jews who beat black people.
> 
> Like I said...you are either part of the arrogant hate monger Jews or a Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if it goes against your ignorance and stupidity then it's based on Jewish hate or the person's a Catholic, which disqualifies them as a Christian?
> 
> Were you born an idiot or did you have to work at it?
Click to expand...

No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.


----------



## SAYIT

Nutz said:


> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.


Which, in your bigoted "mind," doesn't include Catholics.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  we aren't debating which one is correct, but I'm simply educating you on the differences between Jews and Christians.  WOW!  Lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be educated before educating.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am always surprised by how little most people know of their own faith let alone the faith of others.  I understand I have a bit of an advantage over some but even on some of the most basis points there is so much misinformation and too often corruption of theology and dogma.
> I would have hoped that people who intent to speak about religion would have a higher understanding.  Some sound like they have rarely is ever actually read their holy text let alone studied it.  History is part of every school curriculum but study of religion in history or the history of the churches seem to be absent in the education of many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is based on Jewish hate and arrogance.  Your attempt to redefine Christianity is as offensive as the racist Jews who beat black people.
> 
> Like I said...you are either part of the arrogant hate monger Jews or a Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if it goes against your ignorance and stupidity then it's based on Jewish hate or the person's a Catholic, which disqualifies them as a Christian?
> 
> Were you born an idiot or did you have to work at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


You follow the words of Jesus?!  Would Jesus approve of your hatred and desire for Jews to be placed in gas chambers?  You are an embarrassment to all Christians, asshole.


----------



## Nutz

SAYIT said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, in your bigoted "mind," doesn't include Catholics.
Click to expand...

simple truth...Catholics are not Christians. If you ever find Jesus...you will understnad this.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be educated before educating.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always surprised by how little most people know of their own faith let alone the faith of others.  I understand I have a bit of an advantage over some but even on some of the most basis points there is so much misinformation and too often corruption of theology and dogma.
> I would have hoped that people who intent to speak about religion would have a higher understanding.  Some sound like they have rarely is ever actually read their holy text let alone studied it.  History is part of every school curriculum but study of religion in history or the history of the churches seem to be absent in the education of many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is based on Jewish hate and arrogance.  Your attempt to redefine Christianity is as offensive as the racist Jews who beat black people.
> 
> Like I said...you are either part of the arrogant hate monger Jews or a Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if it goes against your ignorance and stupidity then it's based on Jewish hate or the person's a Catholic, which disqualifies them as a Christian?
> 
> Were you born an idiot or did you have to work at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You follow the words of Jesus?!  Would Jesus approve of your hatred and desire for Jews to be placed in gas chambers?  You are an embarrassment to all Christians, asshole.
Click to expand...

  I have no hate.  I do believe God needs to punish the Jewry for reverting to hate and violence.  For perverting the true word of God.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always surprised by how little most people know of their own faith let alone the faith of others.  I understand I have a bit of an advantage over some but even on some of the most basis points there is so much misinformation and too often corruption of theology and dogma.
> I would have hoped that people who intent to speak about religion would have a higher understanding.  Some sound like they have rarely is ever actually read their holy text let alone studied it.  History is part of every school curriculum but study of religion in history or the history of the churches seem to be absent in the education of many.
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding is based on Jewish hate and arrogance.  Your attempt to redefine Christianity is as offensive as the racist Jews who beat black people.
> 
> Like I said...you are either part of the arrogant hate monger Jews or a Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if it goes against your ignorance and stupidity then it's based on Jewish hate or the person's a Catholic, which disqualifies them as a Christian?
> 
> Were you born an idiot or did you have to work at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You follow the words of Jesus?!  Would Jesus approve of your hatred and desire for Jews to be placed in gas chambers?  You are an embarrassment to all Christians, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no hate.  I do believe God needs to punish the Jewry for reverting to hate and violence.  For perverting the true word of God.
Click to expand...


That's hate you fucking moron.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, in your bigoted "mind," doesn't include Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple truth...Catholics are not Christians. If you ever find Jesus...you will understnad this.
Click to expand...


Majority of Christians are Catholics, what an idiot.  Wow.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz is the government's plan to see if monkeys can type, and I have to say: they successfully accomplished that!


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, in your bigoted "mind," doesn't include Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple truth...Catholics are not Christians. If you ever find Jesus...you will understnad this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Majority of Christians are Catholics, what an idiot.  Wow.
Click to expand...

No...Catholicism is Catholicism.  They worship idols, pray to man-made saints, and have cult lke cermonies.   They areno Christian by any means.


----------



## Nutz

Roudy said:


> Nutz is the government's plan to see if monkeys can type, and I have to say: they successfully accomplished that!


And you are a Jew plant paid to spread the Jewish hate narrative.


----------



## teddyearp

Nutz said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A major riot in Tel Aviv last sunday I would not call minor outrage.
> 
> Link(s) : riot in tel aviv - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah,...that was just one of many Israeli attacks on black people.  I am glad you are paying attention.  And...you do realize...there are more cities in Israel, than Tel Aviv...right?
Click to expand...


OK, I've got your game now.  As long as you dodge direct questions and only try to incite a negative reaction by cherry picking what your childish little boy wants to respond to, you are nothing but a troll.  And I


----------



## Judicial review

teddyearp said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A major riot in Tel Aviv last sunday I would not call minor outrage.
> 
> Link(s) : riot in tel aviv - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah,...that was just one of many Israeli attacks on black people.  I am glad you are paying attention.  And...you do realize...there are more cities in Israel, than Tel Aviv...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I've got your game now.  As long as you dodge direct questions and only try to incite a negative reaction by cherry picking what your childish little boy wants to respond to, you are nothing but a troll.  And I
Click to expand...

You sure about that?


----------



## Nutz

teddyearp said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A major riot in Tel Aviv last sunday I would not call minor outrage.
> 
> Link(s) : riot in tel aviv - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah,...that was just one of many Israeli attacks on black people.  I am glad you are paying attention.  And...you do realize...there are more cities in Israel, than Tel Aviv...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I've got your game now.  As long as you dodge direct questions and only try to incite a negative reaction by cherry picking what your childish little boy wants to respond to, you are nothing but a troll.  And I
Click to expand...

Where was the question?  You ddn't ask one, now did you?


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few...this time...it was just caught on tape and the victim was an IDF solder...causing minor outrage among the racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A major riot in Tel Aviv last sunday I would not call minor outrage.
> 
> Link(s) : riot in tel aviv - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah,...that was just one of many Israeli attacks on black people.  I am glad you are paying attention.  And...you do realize...there are more cities in Israel, than Tel Aviv...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I've got your game now.  As long as you dodge direct questions and only try to incite a negative reaction by cherry picking what your childish little boy wants to respond to, you are nothing but a troll.  And I
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure about that?
Click to expand...

Notice...I did ask a qestion and the anti-Christian Jew and anti-black Jew refused to answer.


----------



## teddyearp

Nutz said:


> Where was the question?  You ddn't ask one, now did you?



I am a grown man, you are obviously a small little boy who loves to play little boy internet games.  If you could not read and answer my questions when I first asked them and again when I increased the font size, then I am done wasting my time with you because I



which is exactly what you're doing and how you're acting.


----------



## Nutz

teddyearp said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the question?  You ddn't ask one, now did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a grown man, you are obviously a small little boy who loves to play little boy internet games.  If you could not read and answer my questions when I first asked them and again when I increased the font size, then I am done wasting my time with you because I
> 
> 
> 
> which is exactly what you're doing and how you're acting.
Click to expand...

i have seen no question.  Pathetc.  You are now acting like a teaper.


----------



## teddyearp

Nutz said:


> i have seen no question.  Pathetc.  You are now acting like a teaper.



So you didn't even look either.  Yawn! Bye bye little boy, enjoy your sandbox.


----------



## Nutz

teddyearp said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen no question.  Pathetc.  You are now acting like a teaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't even look either.  Yawn! Bye bye little boy, enjoy your sandbox.
Click to expand...

*yawn*  If you need an education, simply ask your question instead of pretending that I am refusing to answer a question you never asked. 

Fucking teapers.


----------



## teddyearp

Post # 358 and #360


----------



## Nutz

teddyearp said:


> Post # 358 and #360


YOu need to re-ask the question.  I am not going back..I move forward.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, in your bigoted "mind," doesn't include Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple truth...Catholics are not Christians. If you ever find Jesus...you will understnad this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Majority of Christians are Catholics, what an idiot.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...Catholicism is Catholicism.  They worship idols, pray to man-made saints, and have cult lke cermonies.   They areno Christian by any means.
Click to expand...


And you think statements like this make you a good Christian?

 "I do believe God needs to punish the Jewry for reverting to hate and violence. For perverting the true word of God."

You are an embarrassment to all Christians.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen no question.  Pathetc.  You are now acting like a teaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't even look either.  Yawn! Bye bye little boy, enjoy your sandbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *yawn*  If you need an education, simply ask your question instead of pretending that I am refusing to answer a question you never asked.
> 
> Fucking teapers.
Click to expand...

Do you mean to mumble or is your mouth just naturally full of shit?


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, in your bigoted "mind," doesn't include Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple truth...Catholics are not Christians. If you ever find Jesus...you will understnad this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Majority of Christians are Catholics, what an idiot.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...Catholicism is Catholicism.  They worship idols, pray to man-made saints, and have cult lke cermonies.   They areno Christian by any means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you think statements like this make you a good Christian?
> 
> "I do believe God needs to punish the Jewry for reverting to hate and violence. For perverting the true word of God."
> 
> You are an embarrassment to all Christians.
Click to expand...


No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?



Really? So you believe that Catholics are not Christians? Really? You might want to reconsider your same-sex Internet marriage to Nutz ... he's a flaming bigoted IDIOT and you are quickly being dragged down his silly wabbit hole.


----------



## Nutz

SAYIT said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you believe that Catholics are not Christians? Really? You might want to reconsider your same-sex Internet marriage to Nutz ... he's a flaming bigoted IDIOT and you are quickly being dragged down his silly wabbit hole.
Click to expand...

Wait...is your name Jesus...are you a wetback.


----------



## Judicial review

SAYIT said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you believe that Catholics are not Christians? Really? You might want to reconsider your same-sex Internet marriage to Nutz ... he's a flaming bigoted IDIOT and you are quickly being dragged down his silly wabbit hole.
Click to expand...

His point was that Catholics believe the pope is holier than the rest of us and they don't tend to emerse themselves in the word of God and therefore don't see the need for a strong spiritual relationship with him or they do but the catholic church is set up where is harder to do that.  The pope is just like you and me in the eyes of God.  Their babtism happens before they eve know why they are being baptized and know what a sin really is. 

I have my issues with the catholic religion just as Nutz does.


----------



## SAYIT

Nutz said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, in your bigoted "mind," doesn't include Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple truth...Catholics are not Christians. If you ever find Jesus...you will understnad this.
Click to expand...


You mean Catholics are not _your kind_ of Christians. That's very Christian of you, Bubba. I supposed these are more your style:


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you believe that Catholics are not Christians? Really? You might want to reconsider your same-sex Internet marriage to Nutz ... he's a flaming bigoted IDIOT and you are quickly being dragged down his silly wabbit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His point was that Catholics believe the pope is holier than the rest of us and they don't tend to emerse themselves in the word of God and therefore don't see the need for a strong spiritual relationship with him or they do but the catholic church is set up where is harder to do that...
Click to expand...


 Really? That's what you found in my post? Forget the annulment ... you and Nutz were made for each other ... two idiot peas in a pod.



Judicial review said:


> ...The pope is just like you and me in the eyes of God.  Their babtism happens before they eve know why they are being baptized and know what a sin really is. I have my issues with the catholic religion just as Nutz does.



Unlike some, I am not arrogant enough to believe I know how God views me, you or the Pope and I tend to judge people on their actions and their character ... not the nature of their relationship - or lack of same - with God.
You and Nutz have been judged and found sorely wanting.


----------



## SAYIT

Nutz said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the question?  You ddn't ask one, now did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a grown man, you are obviously a small little boy who loves to play little boy internet games.  If you could not read and answer my questions when I first asked them and again when I increased the font size, then I am done wasting my time with you because I
> 
> 
> 
> which is exactly what you're doing and how you're acting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have seen no question.  Pathetc.  You are now acting like a teaper.
Click to expand...

 
You, as always, are acting like a petulant little girl.


----------



## SAYIT

Nutz said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post # 358 and #360
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to re-ask the question.  I am not going back..I move forward.
Click to expand...


No you don't. You stick your finger on top of your (pin)head and spin around while chanting "there's no place like home, there's no place like home..."


----------



## Judicial review

SAYIT said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you believe that Catholics are not Christians? Really? You might want to reconsider your same-sex Internet marriage to Nutz ... he's a flaming bigoted IDIOT and you are quickly being dragged down his silly wabbit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His point was that Catholics believe the pope is holier than the rest of us and they don't tend to emerse themselves in the word of God and therefore don't see the need for a strong spiritual relationship with him or they do but the catholic church is set up where is harder to do that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? That's what you found in my post? Forget the annulment ... you and Nutz were made for each other ... two idiot peas in a pod.
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The pope is just like you and me in the eyes of God.  Their babtism happens before they eve know why they are being baptized and know what a sin really is. I have my issues with the catholic religion just as Nutz does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some, I am not arrogant enough to believe I know how God views me, you or the Pope and I tend to judge people on their actions and their character ... not the nature of their relationship - or lack of same - with God.
> You and Nutz have been judged and found sorely wanting.
Click to expand...


God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.



You mean God _created_ man in His Image. I believe we are not viewed - as you claim - in God's Image but rather individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.


----------



## Judicial review

SAYIT said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean God created man in His Image. I believe we are viewed individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.
Click to expand...


Exactly. We are viewed individually by our own actions.  We are also viewed individually by our relationship with Christ.  You can't deny that the catholic church is set up to make it harder to do exactly this.  They aren't very keen on having its member read their bibles and preach do exactly that together as a congregation.  Their babtism is also a huge area for concern.  You can't debate that.


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean God created man in His Image. I believe we are viewed individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. We are viewed individually by our own actions.  We are also viewed individually by our relationship with Christ.  You can't deny that the catholic church is set up to make it harder to do exactly this.  They aren't very keen on having its member read their bibles and preach do exactly that together as a congregation.  Their babtism is also a huge area for concern.  You can't debate that.
Click to expand...


No proselytizing on the forums.


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean God created man in His Image. I believe we are viewed individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. We are viewed individually by our own actions.  We are also viewed individually by our relationship with Christ.  You can't deny that the catholic church is set up to make it harder to do exactly this...
Click to expand...


I'm sure I wouldn't know but I do know I have had big fun at virtually every Catholic party or event I have attended. Actions and character ... Catholics pass my test!
BTW, if the bigotry and hate for others exhibited here _consistently_ by NUTZ is any indicator, he will not pass muster.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which, in your bigoted "mind," doesn't include Catholics.
> 
> 
> 
> simple truth...Catholics are not Christians. If you ever find Jesus...you will understnad this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Majority of Christians are Catholics, what an idiot.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...Catholicism is Catholicism.  They worship idols, pray to man-made saints, and have cult lke cermonies.   They areno Christian by any means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you think statements like this make you a good Christian?
> 
> "I do believe God needs to punish the Jewry for reverting to hate and violence. For perverting the true word of God."
> 
> You are an embarrassment to all Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?
Click to expand...


He wrong and so are you.


----------



## SAYIT

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean God created man in His Image. I believe we are viewed individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. We are viewed individually by our own actions.  We are also viewed individually by our relationship with Christ.  You can't deny that the catholic church is set up to make it harder to do exactly this.  They aren't very keen on having its member read their bibles and preach do exactly that together as a congregation.  Their babtism is also a huge area for concern.  You can't debate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No proselytizing on the forums.
Click to expand...


He's not proselytizing ... he's just venting his disdain for Catholics who, according to JR and NUTZ, do not qualify as Christians.
Really.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you believe that Catholics are not Christians? Really? You might want to reconsider your same-sex Internet marriage to Nutz ... he's a flaming bigoted IDIOT and you are quickly being dragged down his silly wabbit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His point was that Catholics believe the pope is holier than the rest of us and they don't tend to emerse themselves in the word of God and therefore don't see the need for a strong spiritual relationship with him or they do but the catholic church is set up where is harder to do that.  The pope is just like you and me in the eyes of God.  Their babtism happens before they eve know why they are being baptized and know what a sin really is.
> 
> I have my issues with the catholic religion just as Nutz does.
Click to expand...


You have issues, period. You need little racist bigoted worms like Nutz to kiss your ass to give you a sense of purpose.


----------



## Roudy

SAYIT said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean God created man in His Image. I believe we are viewed individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. We are viewed individually by our own actions.  We are also viewed individually by our relationship with Christ.  You can't deny that the catholic church is set up to make it harder to do exactly this.  They aren't very keen on having its member read their bibles and preach do exactly that together as a congregation.  Their babtism is also a huge area for concern.  You can't debate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No proselytizing on the forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not proselytizing ... he's just venting his disdain for Catholics who, according to JR and NUTZ, do not qualify as Christians.
> Really.
Click to expand...


Sunnis and Shiites say the same shit about each other.  Haters will be haters. They are shallow minded nincompoops that judge people by their religion, race, or color of their skin.


----------



## Roudy

SAYIT said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, being ignorant s thinking that one doesn't become Christian when they follow the words of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, in your bigoted "mind," doesn't include Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple truth...Catholics are not Christians. If you ever find Jesus...you will understnad this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Catholics are not _your kind_ of Christians. That's very Christian of you, Bubba. I supposed these are more your style:
Click to expand...

 That's him in the left corner. The "correct" Christian who thinks ALL Jews should be punished.


----------



## SAYIT

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean God created man in His Image. I believe we are viewed individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. We are viewed individually by our own actions.  We are also viewed individually by our relationship with Christ.  You can't deny that the catholic church is set up to make it harder to do exactly this.  They aren't very keen on having its member read their bibles and preach do exactly that together as a congregation.  Their babtism is also a huge area for concern.  You can't debate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No proselytizing on the forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not proselytizing ... he's just venting his disdain for Catholics who, according to JR and NUTZ, do not qualify as Christians.
> Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sunnis and Shiites say the same shit about each other.  Haters will be haters. They are shallow minded nincompoops that judge people by their religion, race, or color of their skin.
Click to expand...


I fear I will be leaving behind a world so filled with hate, bigotry, stupidity and self-imposed and rigidly self-enforced ignorance that it will collapse under its own weight. I see little hope for blind, deaf and dumb golems like NUTZ and JR and they are not alone.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you believe that Catholics are not Christians? Really? You might want to reconsider your same-sex Internet marriage to Nutz ... he's a flaming bigoted IDIOT and you are quickly being dragged down his silly wabbit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His point was that Catholics believe the pope is holier than the rest of us and they don't tend to emerse themselves in the word of God and therefore don't see the need for a strong spiritual relationship with him or they do but the catholic church is set up where is harder to do that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? That's what you found in my post? Forget the annulment ... you and Nutz were made for each other ... two idiot peas in a pod.
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The pope is just like you and me in the eyes of God.  Their babtism happens before they eve know why they are being baptized and know what a sin really is. I have my issues with the catholic religion just as Nutz does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some, I am not arrogant enough to believe I know how God views me, you or the Pope and I tend to judge people on their actions and their character ... not the nature of their relationship - or lack of same - with God.
> You and Nutz have been judged and found sorely wanting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
Click to expand...


You're quoting the Jewish Old Testament.  Ha ha ha. OMG.


----------



## Judicial review

SAYIT said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean God created man in His Image. I believe we are viewed individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. We are viewed individually by our own actions.  We are also viewed individually by our relationship with Christ.  You can't deny that the catholic church is set up to make it harder to do exactly this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure I wouldn't know but I do know I have had big fun at virtually every Catholic party or event I have attended. Actions and character ... Catholics pass my test!
> BTW, if the bigotry and hate for others exhibited here _consistently_ by NUTZ is any indicator, he will not pass muster.
Click to expand...


You don't know very many catholics do you?


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's completely right. You are a jew.  How would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you believe that Catholics are not Christians? Really? You might want to reconsider your same-sex Internet marriage to Nutz ... he's a flaming bigoted IDIOT and you are quickly being dragged down his silly wabbit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His point was that Catholics believe the pope is holier than the rest of us and they don't tend to emerse themselves in the word of God and therefore don't see the need for a strong spiritual relationship with him or they do but the catholic church is set up where is harder to do that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? That's what you found in my post? Forget the annulment ... you and Nutz were made for each other ... two idiot peas in a pod.
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The pope is just like you and me in the eyes of God.  Their babtism happens before they eve know why they are being baptized and know what a sin really is. I have my issues with the catholic religion just as Nutz does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some, I am not arrogant enough to believe I know how God views me, you or the Pope and I tend to judge people on their actions and their character ... not the nature of their relationship - or lack of same - with God.
> You and Nutz have been judged and found sorely wanting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quoting the Jewish Old Testament.  Ha ha ha. OMG.
Click to expand...


I never said i didn't believe in it.


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean God created man in His Image. I believe we are viewed individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. We are viewed individually by our own actions.  We are also viewed individually by our relationship with Christ.  You can't deny that the catholic church is set up to make it harder to do exactly this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure I wouldn't know but I do know I have had big fun at virtually every Catholic party or event I have attended. Actions and character ... Catholics pass my test!
> BTW, if the bigotry and hate for others exhibited here _consistently_ by NUTZ is any indicator, he will not pass muster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know very many catholics do you?
Click to expand...


Thousands and I like most of 'em.
You seem to forget, I know your Flame Zone reputation as a soft punching bag. Is your only posting agenda to make a raging asshole of yourself, Princess? You seem to live for it.


----------



## Judicial review

SAYIT said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean God created man in His Image. I believe we are viewed individually by our actions and our character when judged but I am not arrogant enough to presume to know how we are viewed nor arrogant enough to presume I am a teacher of His Word. You, like your new BFF NUTZ, probably won't fare well, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. We are viewed individually by our own actions.  We are also viewed individually by our relationship with Christ.  You can't deny that the catholic church is set up to make it harder to do exactly this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure I wouldn't know but I do know I have had big fun at virtually every Catholic party or event I have attended. Actions and character ... Catholics pass my test!
> BTW, if the bigotry and hate for others exhibited here _consistently_ by NUTZ is any indicator, he will not pass muster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know very many catholics do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands and I like most of 'em.
> You seem to forget, I know your Flame Zone reputation as a soft punching bag. Is your only posting agenda to make a raging asshole of yourself, Princess? You seem to live for it.
Click to expand...


Thousands?  Lol..  Yeah, ok... Lol.  Whatever you say...


----------



## Votto

Roudy said:


> Due to extenuating circumstances:



Any Muslim would see this as a lie.  They all know that the virgins in question are only 6 years old and younger.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you believe that Catholics are not Christians? Really? You might want to reconsider your same-sex Internet marriage to Nutz ... he's a flaming bigoted IDIOT and you are quickly being dragged down his silly wabbit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> His point was that Catholics believe the pope is holier than the rest of us and they don't tend to emerse themselves in the word of God and therefore don't see the need for a strong spiritual relationship with him or they do but the catholic church is set up where is harder to do that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? That's what you found in my post? Forget the annulment ... you and Nutz were made for each other ... two idiot peas in a pod.
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The pope is just like you and me in the eyes of God.  Their babtism happens before they eve know why they are being baptized and know what a sin really is. I have my issues with the catholic religion just as Nutz does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some, I am not arrogant enough to believe I know how God views me, you or the Pope and I tend to judge people on their actions and their character ... not the nature of their relationship - or lack of same - with God.
> You and Nutz have been judged and found sorely wanting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quoting the Jewish Old Testament.  Ha ha ha. OMG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said i didn't believe in it.
Click to expand...


I guess that makes you Jewish, just like Jesus.


----------



## Roudy

Votto said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to extenuating circumstances:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Muslim would see this as a lie.  They all know that the virgins in question are only 6 years old and younger.
Click to expand...


14 year old girls are considered geezers and too old to get married.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> His point was that Catholics believe the pope is holier than the rest of us and they don't tend to emerse themselves in the word of God and therefore don't see the need for a strong spiritual relationship with him or they do but the catholic church is set up where is harder to do that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's what you found in my post? Forget the annulment ... you and Nutz were made for each other ... two idiot peas in a pod.
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The pope is just like you and me in the eyes of God.  Their babtism happens before they eve know why they are being baptized and know what a sin really is. I have my issues with the catholic religion just as Nutz does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some, I am not arrogant enough to believe I know how God views me, you or the Pope and I tend to judge people on their actions and their character ... not the nature of their relationship - or lack of same - with God.
> You and Nutz have been judged and found sorely wanting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quoting the Jewish Old Testament.  Ha ha ha. OMG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said i didn't believe in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that makes you Jewish, just like Jesus.
Click to expand...


No not at all.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's what you found in my post? Forget the annulment ... you and Nutz were made for each other ... two idiot peas in a pod.
> 
> Unlike some, I am not arrogant enough to believe I know how God views me, you or the Pope and I tend to judge people on their actions and their character ... not the nature of their relationship - or lack of same - with God.
> You and Nutz have been judged and found sorely wanting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis.  Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quoting the Jewish Old Testament.  Ha ha ha. OMG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said i didn't believe in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that makes you Jewish, just like Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not at all.
Click to expand...


Old Testament is the Jewish holy book, same book Jesus practiced and preached.


----------



## Judicial review

not the only one.


----------



## jon_berzerk

who to root for --LOL

Tensions between terror organizations Islamic State in Iraq and Syria and Hamas in Gaza have intensified in recent days, _Maariv _reported on Wednesday.

Clashes apparently spiraled after Hamas demolished a mosque used by members of the Salafist organization called “Islamic State Supporters in Beit Al-Maqdis" as well as arrested nearly 40 of its members. 

Reportedly, Hamas arrested the dozens of Salafists as well as several prominent Islamic State preachers in Gaza, following the Islamic State takeover of Palestinian refugee camp Yarmouk, near Damascus.

"After ISIS beheaded several Palestinian, including a senior Hamasofficial," inside the camp in April, the _International Business Times_ reported, "the Palestinian Intelligence agency swore that it would avenge the killing of its personnel."

In response, the ISIS-affiliated group in the Hamas-controlled coastalenclave called Hamas "worse than the Jewish and American occupiers" and issued a proclamation on Monday giving Hamas 72 hours to release its detained members. 

If not, the "ISIS Supporters in Beit Al-Maqdis" asserted they would kill, one by one, all of Hamas' personnel.

Claiming it has data on all the names and addresses of those working for the Palestinian Intelligence Agency, the pro-ISIS group in Gaza went on to accuse Hamas of working for Israeli forces. 

--LOL

ISIS Threatens to Declare War on Hamas - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## SAYIT

jon_berzerk said:


> who to root for --LOL
> 
> Reportedly, Hamas arrested the dozens of Salafists as well as several prominent Islamic State preachers in Gaza, following the Islamic State takeover of Palestinian refugee camp Yarmouk, near Damascus.
> In response, the ISIS-affiliated group in the Hamas-controlled coastalenclave called Hamas "worse than the Jewish and American occupiers" and issued a proclamation on Monday giving Hamas 72 hours to release its detained members...



Yanno, this could signal the maturing - and mellowing - of Hamas but the moment that "weakness" is noticed by the more virulent members is the moment that violent splinter groups will form to continue the carnage.


----------



## Roudy

yes the only one.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> yes the only one.



Only to jews not Christians. Jew.lol..


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to jews not Christians. Jew.lol..
Click to expand...


Jesus did not preach or practice from the NT, it did not exist during his time.  He was a Barmitzvah'd circumcised Jew and his followers called him rabbi. 

True story.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to jews not Christians. Jew.lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus did not preach or practice from the NT, it did not exist during his time.  He was a Barmitzvah'd circumcised Jew and his followers called him rabbi.
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...


False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to jews not Christians. Jew.lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus did not preach or practice from the NT, it did not exist during his time.  He was a Barmitzvah'd circumcised Jew and his followers called him rabbi.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!
Click to expand...

Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to jews not Christians. Jew.lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not preach or practice from the NT, it did not exist during his time.  He was a Barmitzvah'd circumcised Jew and his followers called him rabbi.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
Click to expand...


False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy,

Look up what Jesus told his disciples before ascending into heaven. Then post it here for all to see.


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.



Woo ... you really are every bit as stupid and as ignorant as your postings make you seem. Christianity began as a Second Temple Judaic sect in the *mid-1st century* - after the death of Jesus - and is a monotheistic religion founded by his followers.


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to jews not Christians. Jew.lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not preach or practice from the NT, it did not exist during his time.  He was a Barmitzvah'd circumcised Jew and his followers called him rabbi.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.
Click to expand...


Jesus died for christianity to exist.  He did not preach christianity.  First christian was Mary when she saw Jesus had risen from the dead.
Jesus was a jew, taught the torah, preached at the temple.  Jesus was a jewish preacher/rabbi.

How do people not realize these things?  Do they not read their own bible?


----------



## Judicial review

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to jews not Christians. Jew.lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not preach or practice from the NT, it did not exist during his time.  He was a Barmitzvah'd circumcised Jew and his followers called him rabbi.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus died for christianity to exist.  He did not preach christianity.  First christian was Mary when she saw Jesus had risen from the dead.
> Jesus was a jew, taught the torah, preached at the temple.  Jesus was a jewish preacher/rabbi.
> 
> How do people not realize these things?  Do they not read their own bible?
Click to expand...


Exactly.  And what happened to the Jewish Temple when Jesus died?  Believe it or not you disagree with Roudy, but agree with me.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to jews not Christians. Jew.lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not preach or practice from the NT, it did not exist during his time.  He was a Barmitzvah'd circumcised Jew and his followers called him rabbi.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus died for christianity to exist.  He did not preach christianity.  First christian was Mary when she saw Jesus had risen from the dead.
> Jesus was a jew, taught the torah, preached at the temple.  Jesus was a jewish preacher/rabbi.
> 
> How do people not realize these things?  Do they not read their own bible?
Click to expand...


Bottom line is they're ignorant about Christianty.  Half the stuff they say is made up or what they've been told by other people who could be uninformed bigots like themselves.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not preach or practice from the NT, it did not exist during his time.  He was a Barmitzvah'd circumcised Jew and his followers called him rabbi.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus died for christianity to exist.  He did not preach christianity.  First christian was Mary when she saw Jesus had risen from the dead.
> Jesus was a jew, taught the torah, preached at the temple.  Jesus was a jewish preacher/rabbi.
> 
> How do people not realize these things?  Do they not read their own bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line is they're ignorant about Christianty.  Half the stuff they say is made up or what they've been told by other people who could be uninformed bigots like themselves.
Click to expand...


Says the guy who doesn't believe Christianity started after Jesus death, but started 300 years later.  So....  We all disagree with you and you are alone.  Hows it feel?


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus died for christianity to exist.  He did not preach christianity.  First christian was Mary when she saw Jesus had risen from the dead.
> Jesus was a jew, taught the torah, preached at the temple.  Jesus was a jewish preacher/rabbi.
> 
> How do people not realize these things?  Do they not read their own bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line is they're ignorant about Christianty.  Half the stuff they say is made up or what they've been told by other people who could be uninformed bigots like themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who doesn't believe Christianity started after Jesus death, but started 300 years later.  So....  We all disagree with you and you are alone.  Hows it feel?
Click to expand...


Actually in the last 10 posts you're the one that is being disagreed with. You are obviously having a hard time handling the simple fact that Jesus was a practicing Jew who preached Judaism.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus died for christianity to exist.  He did not preach christianity.  First christian was Mary when she saw Jesus had risen from the dead.
> Jesus was a jew, taught the torah, preached at the temple.  Jesus was a jewish preacher/rabbi.
> 
> How do people not realize these things?  Do they not read their own bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line is they're ignorant about Christianty.  Half the stuff they say is made up or what they've been told by other people who could be uninformed bigots like themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who doesn't believe Christianity started after Jesus death, but started 300 years later.  So....  We all disagree with you and you are alone.  Hows it feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually in the last 10 posts you're the one that is being disagreed with. You are obviously having a hard time handling the simple fact that Jesus was a practicing Jew who preached Judaism.
Click to expand...


address my point our keep quiet.


----------



## Roudy

Like I said it's always interesting to point out to the bigots that Jesus was a "Jew boy" and watch their "yeah but...." reactions.  

Free entertainment.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Like I said it's always interesting to point out to the bigots that Jesus was a "Jew boy" and watch their "yeah but...." reactions.
> 
> Free entertainment.



You can't address my point, can you?


----------



## teddyearp

Nutz said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post # 358 and #360
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to re-ask the question.  I am not going back..I move forward.
Click to expand...


Translated= I am nothing but a TROLL and will bug you to death to re-ask your question while I continue to ignore it.

Meaning: I already asked them twice and you ignored them.  I then told you where to find them.  And you still refuse.  So you are not an adult, but a little child who refuses to debate with the adults.

You know what's funny?  Your buddy Judicial Review is now asking someone else to look back a few pages to address an issue raised in this thread. Comical.  But to be expected from two who play in the self same sandbox.


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> You can't address my point, can you?



Your point is obviously on top of your (pin)head. You make _remarkably stupid_ comments like:
1) "God views man in his image as its stated in the book of Genesis"
2) "Jesus created Christianity"
3) Catholics are not Christians


----------



## teddyearp

Judicial review said:


> You can't address my point, can you?



OK, lets dance.  What point?


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said it's always interesting to point out to the bigots that Jesus was a "Jew boy" and watch their "yeah but...." reactions.
> 
> Free entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address my point, can you?
Click to expand...


Christians
>>They believe that Jesus, by dying and rising from the dead, made up for the sin of Adam and thus redeemed the world, allowing all who believe in him to enter heaven.<<

Until his death and rise, jesus was just another jewish rabbi that preached and healed.  His followers were mostly jews, that prayed as jews do and read the torah.  The pagan converts also prayed for many years with jews.  Even in Rome it was considered a jewish cult or sect.
If Jesus has not be a jew he would not have been able to go and preach at the temple nor would he have been put before the temple court for blasphemy.
Born, lived and died as a jew.  The first christian was Mary who witnesses that he had risen.  The others doubted till Jesus appeared before them.  

Without the crucifixion there would be no christians.  If Jesus has not died he could not have removed human sin.  By raising from the dead he enforced the belief he was the son of god.  Until that point he was just human.

This should be basic christianity 101.  Everyone who claims to be christian should understand this.

If you don't know you faith, don't speak about it and don't demean other for their knowledge.

This in the forum for you to learn, or pretend you know about christianity.  Go to you  local sunday school or speak to you priest/reverend.

This is a political forum.


----------



## Judicial review

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said it's always interesting to point out to the bigots that Jesus was a "Jew boy" and watch their "yeah but...." reactions.
> 
> Free entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address my point, can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians
> >>They believe that Jesus, by dying and rising from the dead, made up for the sin of Adam and thus redeemed the world, allowing all who believe in him to enter heaven.<<
> 
> Until his death and rise, jesus was just another jewish rabbi that preached and healed.  His followers were mostly jews, that prayed as jews do and read the torah.  The pagan converts also prayed for many years with jews.  Even in Rome it was considered a jewish cult or sect.
> If Jesus has not be a jew he would not have been able to go and preach at the temple nor would he have been put before the temple court for blasphemy.
> Born, lived and died as a jew.  The first christian was Mary who witnesses that he had risen.  The others doubted till Jesus appeared before them.
> 
> Without the crucifixion there would be no christians.  If Jesus has not died he could not have removed human sin.  By raising from the dead he enforced the belief he was the son of god.  Until that point he was just human.
> 
> This should be basic christianity 101.  Everyone who claims to be christian should understand this.
> 
> This is a political forum.
Click to expand...


About time someone gets it.  Morons.  One last thing - This is a message board where we talk about everything except peoples family's.  Read the rules and go find the religious section, because you are needed.  

God bless.


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus did not preach or practice from the NT, it did not exist during his time.  He was a Barmitzvah'd circumcised Jew and his followers called him rabbi.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus died for christianity to exist.  He did not preach christianity.  First christian was Mary when she saw Jesus had risen from the dead.
> Jesus was a jew, taught the torah, preached at the temple.  Jesus was a jewish preacher/rabbi.
> 
> How do people not realize these things?  Do they not read their own bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  And what happened to the Jewish Temple when Jesus died?  Believe it or not you disagree with Roudy, but agree with me.
Click to expand...


Nothing happened to the temple till after the jewish wars around 50 yrs later.  Roman in trying to destroy the jewish faith first put their god in the temple to make jews pray to caesar and then burnt the temple and ripped the remains apart. This is what Romans did for insurrection against Rome's occupation.

The destruction had nothing to do with Jesus or christianity.  Nero burning Rome was blamed on christians.

You need a history lesson, go to school.


----------



## Judicial review

aris2chat said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.  Read the parible on the sinful women as proof.  I posted it back a few pages. btw it's located in the NT.  Next time read and educate yourself before you speak.  Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus died for christianity to exist.  He did not preach christianity.  First christian was Mary when she saw Jesus had risen from the dead.
> Jesus was a jew, taught the torah, preached at the temple.  Jesus was a jewish preacher/rabbi.
> 
> How do people not realize these things?  Do they not read their own bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  And what happened to the Jewish Temple when Jesus died?  Believe it or not you disagree with Roudy, but agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing happened to the temple till after the jewish wars around 50 yrs later.  Roman in trying to destroy the jewish faith first put their god in the temple to make jews pray to caesar and then burnt the temple and ripped the remains apart. This is what Romans did for insurrection against Rome's occupation.
> 
> The destruction had nothing to do with Jesus or christianity.  Nero burning Rome was blamed on christians.
> 
> You need a history lesson, go to school.
Click to expand...


Read your bible - 



> The Death of Jesus
> 
> *45*From noon until three in the afternoon darkness came over all the land. *46*About three in the afternoon Jesus cried out in a loud voice, “Eli, Eli,c lemasabachthani?” (which means “My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?”).d
> 
> *47*When some of those standing there heard this, they said, “He’s calling Elijah.”
> 
> *48*Immediately one of them ran and got a sponge. He filled it with wine vinegar, put it on a staff, and offered it to Jesus to drink. *49*The rest said, “Now leave him alone. Let’s see if Elijah comes to save him.”
> 
> *50*And when Jesus had cried out again in a loud voice, he gave up his spirit.
> 
> *51**At that moment the curtain of the temple was torn in two from top to bottom.* The earth shook, the rocks split *52*and the tombs broke open. The bodies of many holy people who had died were raised to life. *53*They came out of the tombs after Jesus’ resurrection ande went into the holy city and appeared to many people.




You were saying?


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said it's always interesting to point out to the bigots that Jesus was a "Jew boy" and watch their "yeah but...." reactions.
> 
> Free entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address my point, can you?
Click to expand...


You have a point?

Followers of Jesus in life were just a jewish cult.
Followers that believe he died for human sin and raised from the dead are christians.  The actual division between them as separate religions came a hundred years after Jesus' death.
Jesus was born, raised, lived and died as a jew.  He taught the torah but did so in parable to make them more understandable to both jews and pagans.
Jesus did not preach christianity, he taught about the god of abraham and moses.  He taught judasim.
until he was anointed right before entering Jerusalem, he was not the christ or messiah.  He was not the king of the jews. 
After his death the followers began to be called christians, followers of the anointed king, son of god.

It was not Jesus that created christianity, it was people after his death that did.


----------



## aris2chat

Judicial review said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  There was no New Testament during Jesus' time.  Jesus practiced Judaism and his Jewish followers considered him to be the Messiah of the Jewish Old Testament.  Which is the basic difference between the two faiths.  Christianity is basically an offshoot of Judaism, and in the early days of the faith, they prayed in the same synagogues and were considered a sect.  Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.  Jesus created Christianity which is both the  old and new testaments.  Read again.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus died for christianity to exist.  He did not preach christianity.  First christian was Mary when she saw Jesus had risen from the dead.
> Jesus was a jew, taught the torah, preached at the temple.  Jesus was a jewish preacher/rabbi.
> 
> How do people not realize these things?  Do they not read their own bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  And what happened to the Jewish Temple when Jesus died?  Believe it or not you disagree with Roudy, but agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing happened to the temple till after the jewish wars around 50 yrs later.  Roman in trying to destroy the jewish faith first put their god in the temple to make jews pray to caesar and then burnt the temple and ripped the remains apart. This is what Romans did for insurrection against Rome's occupation.
> 
> The destruction had nothing to do with Jesus or christianity.  Nero burning Rome was blamed on christians.
> 
> You need a history lesson, go to school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read your bible -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Death of Jesus
> 
> *45*From noon until three in the afternoon darkness came over all the land. *46*About three in the afternoon Jesus cried out in a loud voice, “Eli, Eli,c lemasabachthani?” (which means “My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?”).d
> 
> *47*When some of those standing there heard this, they said, “He’s calling Elijah.”
> 
> *48*Immediately one of them ran and got a sponge. He filled it with wine vinegar, put it on a staff, and offered it to Jesus to drink. *49*The rest said, “Now leave him alone. Let’s see if Elijah comes to save him.”
> 
> *50*And when Jesus had cried out again in a loud voice, he gave up his spirit.
> 
> *51**At that moment the curtain of the temple was torn in two from top to bottom.* The earth shook, the rocks split *52*and the tombs broke open. The bodies of many holy people who had died were raised to life. *53*They came out of the tombs after Jesus’ resurrection ande went into the holy city and appeared to many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
Click to expand...


Crucifixion often lasted days.  Jesus was on the cross a few hours.  He was given an opiate on the sponge to wet his mouth.  He bled when cut by the spear, which meant he was still alive.  He was buried and treated with aloe and myrrh, medicines.  He is presumed to have risen from the dead but might have just been in a coma.
Earthquakes are common in the region.

There are rational explanation for most things.

Jesus is also believed to have been alive and preaching throughout the middle east and asia many years after the crucifixion.  Some believe his is buried in northern India.  Muslims believe someone else went to the cross in his stead.  Someone believed himself to be the son of Jesus, one of three children, is even believed to have written a gospel found outside of Jerusalem.  It sounds more like something Elijah would have seen, a bit fanciful.

Not everything about Jesus comes from the four gospels or Paul.  There were at one time around 250 gospels, acts and books written after his death and before the Bible codex.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said it's always interesting to point out to the bigots that Jesus was a "Jew boy" and watch their "yeah but...." reactions.
> 
> Free entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address my point, can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians
> >>They believe that Jesus, by dying and rising from the dead, made up for the sin of Adam and thus redeemed the world, allowing all who believe in him to enter heaven.<<
> 
> Until his death and rise, jesus was just another jewish rabbi that preached and healed.  His followers were mostly jews, that prayed as jews do and read the torah.  The pagan converts also prayed for many years with jews.  Even in Rome it was considered a jewish cult or sect.
> If Jesus has not be a jew he would not have been able to go and preach at the temple nor would he have been put before the temple court for blasphemy.
> Born, lived and died as a jew.  The first christian was Mary who witnesses that he had risen.  The others doubted till Jesus appeared before them.
> 
> Without the crucifixion there would be no christians.  If Jesus has not died he could not have removed human sin.  By raising from the dead he enforced the belief he was the son of god.  Until that point he was just human.
> 
> This should be basic christianity 101.  Everyone who claims to be christian should understand this.
> 
> This is a political forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About time someone gets it.  Morons.  One last thing - This is a message board where we talk about everything except peoples family's.  Read the rules and go find the religious section, because you are needed.
> 
> God bless.
Click to expand...


That wasn't your point. You claimed that Jesus practiced Christianty as well.  You brought up religion when you entered this thread and started making ridiculous claims about Judaism and Christanity.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said it's always interesting to point out to the bigots that Jesus was a "Jew boy" and watch their "yeah but...." reactions.
> 
> Free entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address my point, can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians
> >>They believe that Jesus, by dying and rising from the dead, made up for the sin of Adam and thus redeemed the world, allowing all who believe in him to enter heaven.<<
> 
> Until his death and rise, jesus was just another jewish rabbi that preached and healed.  His followers were mostly jews, that prayed as jews do and read the torah.  The pagan converts also prayed for many years with jews.  Even in Rome it was considered a jewish cult or sect.
> If Jesus has not be a jew he would not have been able to go and preach at the temple nor would he have been put before the temple court for blasphemy.
> Born, lived and died as a jew.  The first christian was Mary who witnesses that he had risen.  The others doubted till Jesus appeared before them.
> 
> Without the crucifixion there would be no christians.  If Jesus has not died he could not have removed human sin.  By raising from the dead he enforced the belief he was the son of god.  Until that point he was just human.
> 
> This should be basic christianity 101.  Everyone who claims to be christian should understand this.
> 
> This is a political forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About time someone gets it.  Morons.  One last thing - This is a message board where we talk about everything except peoples family's.  Read the rules and go find the religious section, because you are needed.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't your point. You claimed that Jesus practiced Christianty as well.  You brought up religion when you entered this thread and started making ridiculous claims about Judaism and Christanity.
Click to expand...



Bullshit.


----------



## Roudy

No bull.  I said Jesus was a Jew who practiced and prayed from the Old Testament and you said "it wasn't the only book".   Go back and see what you said.


----------



## Judicial review

Roudy said:


> No bull.  I said Jesus was a Jew who practiced and prayed from the Old Testament and you said "it wasn't the only book".   Go back and see what you said.



It isn't the only book.  There's something called the New testament.  Look it up and read it.  Perhaps it will convert you to Christianity.


----------



## Nutz

teddyearp said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post # 358 and #360
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to re-ask the question.  I am not going back..I move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translated= I am nothing but a TROLL and will bug you to death to re-ask your question while I continue to ignore it.
> 
> Meaning: I already asked them twice and you ignored them.  I then told you where to find them.  And you still refuse.  So you are not an adult, but a little child who refuses to debate with the adults.
> 
> You know what's funny?  Your buddy Judicial Review is now asking someone else to look back a few pages to address an issue raised in this thread. Comical.  But to be expected from two who play in the self same sandbox.
Click to expand...

What was your question, Jew?


----------



## Nutz

teddyearp said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post # 358 and #360
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to re-ask the question.  I am not going back..I move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translated= I am nothing but a TROLL and will bug you to death to re-ask your question while I continue to ignore it.
> 
> Meaning: I already asked them twice and you ignored them.  I then told you where to find them.  And you still refuse.  So you are not an adult, but a little child who refuses to debate with the adults.
> 
> *You know what's funny?  Your buddy Judicial Review is now asking someone else to look back a few pages to address an issue raised in this thread.* Comical.  But to be expected from two who play in the self same sandbox.
Click to expand...


we are winners..we move forward and don't look back.


----------



## Roudy

Judicial review said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bull.  I said Jesus was a Jew who practiced and prayed from the Old Testament and you said "it wasn't the only book".   Go back and see what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the only book.  There's something called the New testament.  Look it up and read it.  Perhaps it will convert you to Christianity.
Click to expand...


Face it.  No New Testament until way after Jesus died. 

Like I said, not a big fan of organized religion, Judaism included. 

To each his own.


----------



## Roudy

Nutz said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post # 358 and #360
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to re-ask the question.  I am not going back..I move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translated= I am nothing but a TROLL and will bug you to death to re-ask your question while I continue to ignore it.
> 
> Meaning: I already asked them twice and you ignored them.  I then told you where to find them.  And you still refuse.  So you are not an adult, but a little child who refuses to debate with the adults.
> 
> *You know what's funny?  Your buddy Judicial Review is now asking someone else to look back a few pages to address an issue raised in this thread.* Comical.  But to be expected from two who play in the self same sandbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we are winners..we move forward and don't look back.
Click to expand...


You sound more like a whiner.


----------

